# Musicians Central



## moderan

Leave a link here...to a tune or your music page (if it isn't in your sig).
Here are a couple of mine that are writing-related:
Dandelion Wine
Killer in the Rain
And one spoken-word collaboration with poet Emily Carmen: Drowning

Let us hear _you_!


----------



## Sigg

well here are some recordings from a number of years ago, some of you have already heard these but i am working on new ones... i know ive been saying that for weeks but i swear it's true!

JAR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

all of those songs were recorded with a simple multi effects processor plugged directly into the Line In feed on my motherboard at the time, and edited/mixed with a free demo of a sequencing program.

im not overly proud of those songs anymore cus i made them so long ago i feel i can do better now, but in the spirit of sharing, take a listen!


----------



## Sigg

just listend to Dandelion Wine, when the electric drums busted in it made me smile.

interesting little guitar melody you got goin there, especially when the synth leads came in over top it.

boy.. sounds like something straight out of the 70's haha

EDIT : killer in the rain is a neat little jazzy song... awesome title by the way.  reminds me of the doors for some reason.


----------



## moderan

Thanks...I started out in the 70s and that doesn't go away *laughs* no matter how much midi cheese I melt on top.
Riders on the Storm has that same rain/thunder sequence-the title is from Raymond Chandler.


----------



## Ungood

This might be a great topic to ask. 

What music do you like to listen to when you write?


----------



## Sigg

Ungood said:


> This might be a great topic to ask.
> 
> What music do you like to listen to when you write?


 
it's a good question, but not really in the vein of this thread...


----------



## Ungood

Sigg said:


> it's a good question, but not really in the vein of this thread...



fair enough.


----------



## JosephB

Moderan, nice keyboard work and melodies! I enjoyed both those tunes.

Sigg, I'm impressed. Nice playing and really nice tunes!


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Moderan, nice keyboard work and melodies! I enjoyed both those tunes.
> 
> Sigg, I'm impressed. Nice playing and really nice tunes!


 
thanks, back then i seemed to be less uptight about what was good or not.  the way i recorded those songs was just record a few rhythm parts by playing them some arbitrary number of times without a metronome or anything and then play leads which were essentially improv/jamming on top.  then mix stuff together to make it sound halfway presentable. 

now it seems like it's holding me back, trying to add beats and all that.  ive started and not finished half a dozen songs in the last few weeks.


----------



## JosephB

I couldn't resit. I've posted what I'm fairly happy with already. But I have other stuff.

Here's a song I recorded with the guy I hope will be a permanent drummer. We recorded a few songs, but for some reason I can't fathom at this point, I didn't haul my amps or effects to the guys house and instead played through a Line 6 pod right into the sound card. I thought I liked it at the time, but now I hate the guitar tone! Too bad, 'cause I like the song. And the high harmony is too loud also. Oh well.

http://76.12.0.196/oh_hannah.mp3



> now it seems like it's holding me back, trying to add beats and all that. ive started and not finished half a dozen songs in the last few weeks.


I did this for years! It was only when I started playing with other people that I was able to start writing whole songs and recording them.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> I couldn't resit. I've posted what I'm fairly happy with already. But I have other stuff.
> 
> Here's a song I recorded with the guy I hope will be a permanent drummer. We recorded a few songs, but for some reason I can't fathom at this point, I didn't haul my amps or effects to the guys house and instead played through a Line 6 pod right into the sound card. I thought I liked it at the time, but now I hate the guitar tone! Too bad, 'cause I like the song. And the high harmony is too loud also. Oh well.
> 
> http://76.12.0.196/oh_hannah.mp3
> 
> I did this for years! It was only when I started playing with other people that I was able to start writing whole songs and recording them.


 
good stuff there mr.b, the guitar tone isn't so horrible, it kinda fits with the style of the song.  i agree with you about the vocal harmonies being a little too loud, but it still sounds good.

i like the southern style guitar twang picking, nice solo by the way, very fitting.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> Moderan, nice keyboard work and melodies! I enjoyed both those tunes.
> 
> Sigg, I'm impressed. Nice playing and really nice tunes!


 
Thanks, Joe. I try
I like your track too. The guitar sound is good. Mixing levels are easy to fix.

And agreed, Sigg...impressive, especially if they're slapped together as you say.


Sigg said:


> thanks, back then i seemed to be less uptight about what was good or not. the way i recorded those songs was just record a few rhythm parts by playing them some arbitrary number of times without a metronome or anything and then play leads which were essentially improv/jamming on top. then mix stuff together to make it sound halfway presentable.
> 
> now it seems like it's holding me back, trying to add beats and all that. ive started and not finished half a dozen songs in the last few weeks.


 
I get into that way of thinking periodically as well. It makes me go back to disciplined writing where I start from the beat and work my way through the rhythm bed, essentially deconstructing any tune, reducing it to its parts, and starting again.
Another thing I'll do is take a recorded riff or chord pattern and introduce it into Band in a Box. From there I can write a whole piece, print out the composition, and work with it that way.
I also use a usb drum kit to make my beats. Ozone Trash takes care of the drum sound.


----------



## Sigg

that usb drumkit is pretty neat.  yeah i understand your more methodical approach to creating songs, probably comes from doing it for a living.  ive never really had pressure to create a new song so nothing pushes me to complete them other than my own interest. but my real problem is attention span... ill be recording stuff and then just start playing around on the guitar and before i know it 30 minutes have passed and im like 'oh yeah what was i doing' and by then ive lost interest in the rigidity of recording haha...

sometimes though i persist and get tracks laid down


----------



## moderan

Well, when I was playing bass for a living, we mostly did covers...but I've always been into the songwriting aspect and just taught myself how to crank stuff out (if I had to). For a while I had just one guitar and loops, and that really made me work with the parts.
Try something like The RPM Challenge - Home or Home | www.nasoalmo.org
I've done both successfully. Last November I did both nasoalmo and nanowrimo.


----------



## L.C.Mills

Cool pieces guys!

Some of my music can be heard here ETSounds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (Beware of Myspace compression... my mixes really aren't that muddy  )

My website is Freelance Lyrics ... it's about song writing and production mostly, but also serves as a base of operations for my ghostwriting business and soon my consultation services.

All of the songs on my myspace have been produced, mixed, and (mostly) recorded by me. The Jamaican sounding guy is a few states away so he records his vocals and sends them to me and I mix them.

One of my instrumentals was just featured on XXLmag.com as background music to one of their videos... so I'm pretty pumped about that! Good exposure for a relatively unknown person such as myself.

Doesn't surprise me that there is some musical talent here... creativity rarely confines itself to one art.

-E.


----------



## moderan

Hey LC....was wondering where you were hiding. There's some good content on your website, decent tips.
Yes, MySpace muddies the mixes...those players aren't so good.


----------



## L.C.Mills

moderan said:


> Hey LC....was wondering where you were hiding. There's some good content on your website, decent tips.
> Yes, MySpace muddies the mixes...those players aren't so good.




Thanks Moderan.

-E.


----------



## moderan

Ungood said:


> This might be a great topic to ask.
> 
> What music do you like to listen to when you write?


 
There's a thread here that has to do with it...though usually those threads are about band-name-dropping or how kool I am.

I make my own, is my answer. Ambient and electronic stuff...here is one example of each:
Midnight Drive by the Lake-ambient
Threnody 3-"bubbletronica"


----------



## caelum

Wow, nice tunes, guys.  Comparatively I have nothing to show, except my little Halloween ditty.

Midnight at the Graveyard

There's at least two other jingles that I could post up, and may soon, neither of which are very long.  However within months I should be finished my first "song" complete with lyrics and chords and epic solos, then I will descend upon this thread like a hawk--_HNGNYAAAAAACAAAAACAAAACAAAAAAAA!!!!!_ (that's my hawk screech)  In fact my song will be nowhere near that splendiferous, but damn it, it will be pretty gangster.


----------



## Sigg

caelum said:


> Wow, nice tunes, guys. Comparatively I have nothing to show, except my little Halloween ditty.
> 
> Midnight at the Graveyard
> 
> There's at least two other jingles that I could post up, and may soon, neither of which are very long. However within months I should be finished my first "song" complete with lyrics and chords and epic solos, then I will descend upon this thread like a hawk--_HNGNYAAAAAACAAAAACAAAACAAAAAAAA!!!!!_ (that's my hawk screech) In fact my song will be nowhere near that splendiferous, but damn it, it will be pretty gangster.


 
caelum... you realize that with that kind of lead in, you've just raised our expectations a lot, now the pressure is on to deliver!!

just playin, even if you think it sucks, post it up anyway, id like to hear it.

also, ive decided that this weekend im gonna finish one of the million songs i started but never finished, even if it doesnt turn out so good.... so sunday (my time) i will post a new song.


----------



## caelum

lol, yeah I'll post 'er up when I have it semi-presentable, though it may take me a while.  I'm having a hard time singing the chorus _and_ doing the guitar chorus, but hopefully I'll have the guitar down enough soon that it should be okay.

Anyone wanna give me some feedback on my singing?  I uploaded me singing karaoke some of Upside Down by Jack Johnson.

caelum singing Upside Down, or some of it anyways


----------



## Sigg

caelum said:


> lol, yeah I'll post 'er up when I have it semi-presentable, though it may take me a while. I'm having a hard time singing the chorus _and_ doing the guitar chorus, but hopefully I'll have the guitar down enough soon that it should be okay.
> 
> Anyone wanna give me some feedback on my singing? I uploaded me singing karaoke some of Upside Down by Jack Johnson.
> 
> caelum singing Upside Down, or some of it anyways


 
not bad caelum, you can stay in tune and your voice is decent for singing.  although in the future back away from the mic a little so you dont get so much of that overload when singing certain syllables more forcefully.  one trick i learned when doing recording in my parents' garage was a cheap way to make a pop stopper.  bend a clothes hanger into a lollipop type shape where it is round on top and straight on the bottom.  then get some panty hose and put it over top the round part of the clothes hanger and then tie up/cut off the extra part of the panty hose.

the whole thing will be very cheap to make since you probably have clothes hangers (ill let you decide where to get the panty hose from...).  the nylon material will reduce the popping noise when you sing words with P's and such.  it will also force you to be a set distance from the mic which helps keep the vocal recording consistent (especially useful when mixing/editing).  or i guess you could just spend the 30-40 bucks on a real one...  :smile:

also, when you do karaoke recordings... please...for the love of God and all the that is holy, turn the music up louder so it's not you singing acappella!!


----------



## caelum

Thanks, Sigg.  Yeah there were a few syllables there that popped pretty bad, I definitely need to get a better mic or make a pop stopper like you said, and keep it at a uniform distance.  The volume on my laptop was as cranked as it can go, but if I ever do do a karaoke thing again I'll play the song through like a stereo so it doesn't sound like me naked in the middle of winter.  I would love to get a nice webcam+mic setup and stuff, and will one day.


----------



## L.C.Mills

Hey Caelum,

For karaoke recordings, I suggest downloading a free multitrack recording software such as Audacity or, the one I use, Reaper.

What you'll do is copy the karaoke track in to the multitrack, and then record your vocals on a separate track. This allows you to adjust their volumes independently so that you can determine where your vocal sits in the mix. Reaper also comes with some great fx and presets that will help your vocal sound a bit crisper and cleaner.

Good luck,

-E.


----------



## moderan

Audacity
Reaper
More goodies


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - askjaskjaskjaskj's Channel

Link to my youtube page. Videos taken at performance classes in school.

There were crappy days and there were good days. Some of them I'm really proud of. Others not so.

Audio quality is rubbish - recorded with a digital camera, and some with my laptop (Which I have no idea how to improve)

Shamelessly showing off the skills that I do not possess.

Enjoy.


----------



## moderan

You're too hard on yourself. That's some good stuff. The audio _is_ a little rough but can be worked with some...anyway you have skills and the band as a whole is very enjoyable. I like fusion at any rate.
There's free software in the links above that can help your presentation...and you can get an external soundcard or interface device for the laptop that can improve your sound 100%. I use an ART mic pre and Acid/Audacity in mine.


----------



## Sigg

really cool stuff keng, im not just saying that. it reminds me of how much more fun it is to play with a real drummer than trying to create your own beats via looping programs... ive been playing by myself so long now that i had forgotten the important dimension that a talented drummer adds to the jamming experience. i was fortunate to have a buddy in highschool who was very talented (and a little spoiled by his parents so he had a massively expensive set).

he's the guy i mentioned before who went (possibly still goes, im not sure) to UCLA and is studying music. although he moved away from the drumset and does mostly symphonic percussion type stuff.

you also have an interesting way of holding the stick with ur left hand. the stick is backwards, to give a fatter sound to the snare hits? and you hold it like a fork, like i see the drumline guys do in the college marching bands. doesnt that diminish your control when you go to hit things other than the snare with your left hand?

anyway, i agree with modern, dont beat yourself up so much, you've got some chops to be sure

EDIT : after watching some more of the vids, you dont use the stick backwards in those, was it just the first one on the list?  or am i just blind and you werent doing it there either?


----------



## k3ng

@Sigg,

My grip in my left is called traditional grip. It's the old marching drum method of holding the left stick. You can look it up. With proper technique is no different from holding it the same as my right. As for the reversed stick, I don't usually do it, but on that particular occasion the sticks were cracking at the tip and it was virtually unusable so I flipped em around. I can't throw them out when they're not completely 'wasted' hahaha.

@moderan,

Yeah I know there are ways to improve the sound especially recording with my laptop, but I can't really afford the hardware right now.. But these videos aren't really for quality anyway, they're more for keeping track of my own playing and for showing my folks back home.


----------



## Sigg

well ok, i finally figured out how to upload shiat to last.fm...

All my Shiat â€“ jreiber â€“ Listen free and discover music at Last.fm

there is 1 old one (JR9) that i didnt upload to the myspace page i linked to earlier, because i dont really like that one even though it is "complete".

and also, there is a brand spankin new one on there (JR18).... it's the first recording ive completed in years, i had to relearn a lot of the recording/editing/mixing stuff that i havent used in a while..

anyhow, let me know what you think of the new one!

EDIT : lol i just realized it turned the # into an emoticon... the song is "Southern Sunset (JR 1 8 )


----------



## L.C.Mills

Nice work Sigg... I love me some guitar. I'm learning how to play a, but still struggling  a little. Do you play any Flamenco/classical style?

-E.


----------



## JosephB

Here's a little trifle I recorded with my neighbor who plays drums. First, he played a beat, then I recorded tracks over it, then he recorded a new drum track. Just goofing around, really.

http://76.12.0.196/useless_jam.mp3


----------



## Sigg

L.C.Mills said:


> Nice work Sigg... I love me some guitar. I'm learning how to play a, but still struggling a little. Do you play any Flamenco/classical style?
> 
> -E.


 
Thanks.  I don't play flamenco (i have neither the acoustic guitar or the finger nails for it).  I play some neo classical style guitar sometimes, nothing too intense though.  I actually have a song that i sort of jam to that is neo classical.  maybe ill get around to recording that one...

the struggle is what makes the music fun.  music is probably the one and only thing in my life that i have continued to practice and love since i was a kid.  

although i do know how it is when you are starting out on a new instrument, it can get frustrating and not be so much fun.  just keep at it and little by little you'll be able to play stuff that sounds good to you.  it can be a little off putting when you want to play hendrix but all you can play is mary had a little lamb, ive been there on several instruments.  guitar is the only one i play regularly though.

right now i think it's my gear that limits me, i only have my 1 guitar and now i have no amp, no speakers (just headphones), only the one digital effects thing, no bass guitar, no acoustic guitar, nobody to jam with...

if you really want to improve quickly, start hanging out with people who are much better than you. or if you have the money, pay for lessons



nice song joe, best guitar playing ive heard from you yet!


----------



## L.C.Mills

Thanks for the advice Sigg.

I have been practicing on and off for maybe 6 months now. I don't practice intensely, but I did for the first week, and in a couple of days I was running through the blues scale with relative ease. I mostly just play scales, picking out lead melodies and such. It's what I'm most comfortable with, since my piano/music theory knowledge is easily translatable to the fret board. Haven't practiced many chords yet, I hate repetition, so getting my fingers to move where they need to quickly in chord transitions is still beyond me.

Ah well, it is fun... more of a hobby since all of my music is done digitally... but I plan to try to make some acoustic songs once my playing is better.

-E.


----------



## moderan

Good stuff, Sigg. Nimble fingers You too, Joe...I like that track lots. LC, it takes time to groove the muscle memory. I hate doing scales but spend an hour or so a day forming chords or at least playing along with the radio, which is how I practice. I do scales on the bass though.
You can do flamenco with a flatpick or fingerpicks, though you have to work to make it sound right. I have a nylon-string and have done that a time or two. Here's a site with some free lessons.


----------



## moderan

Here's Chrome Dive Bar, a new piece I'm working on. The lyric (not yet recorded) has to do with a rock player who can't get a steady gig so he's playing country in a backwoods gin mill.
Got some groovy chickin-pickin going on and some violin by a friend of mine.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Here's Chrome Dive Bar, a new piece I'm working on. The lyric (not yet recorded) has to do with a rock player who can't get a steady gig so he's playing country in a backwoods gin mill.
> Got some groovy chickin-pickin going on and some violin by a friend of mine.


 
nice track you got going there, i can definitely picture a country singer over top of it.

really nice quality recording/production too, much better than anything i can do with my current set up.


----------



## moderan

Thanks, Sigg...sounds great, yes? My new mixer-bought it not long before we moved and didn't have occasion to use it. It's an Alesis Multimix 8, with USB connection:






It doesn't hurt that my studio has almost no furniture in it right now. That's an Ibanez superstrat standing in for a telecaster on that track. The drums were assembled using a program called Beatcraft.
I'm thinking my friend Bill would sound good doing the lead vocal. My voice ain't country enough.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Thanks, Sigg...sounds great, yes? My new mixer-bought it not long before we moved and didn't have occasion to use it. It's an Alesis Multimix 8, with USB connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't hurt that my studio has almost no furniture in it right now. That's an Ibanez superstrat standing in for a telecaster on that track. The drums were assembled using a program called Beatcraft.
> I'm thinking my friend Bill would sound good doing the lead vocal. My voice ain't country enough.


 
when i was still living in california i had all kinds of equipment... i guess i still own it, i just dont have access to it right now.  I had a nice mixer (mine is a behringer though), half a dozen decent instrument mics, a nice condenser mic for vocals, all the cables and mic stands i could need, nice sound setup with flat EQ speakers to make mixing/editing more accurate, all of my effects pedals, my vintage tube amp, midi keyboard....

now all i have to work with is a cheap multi effects processor, my m-audio mobile pre, and a pair of headphones.


----------



## moderan

Yah, it'd be expensive to cart all that stuff across the Atlantic. I guess you're doing some contract work since you've mentioned time limit...hopefully one day you can play with your toys again.
I have all of those fun things, including a vintage (1964-5) National amp.





It's hard to mix accurately with just a pair of cans. I did it for a long time while assembling the parts for my studio.


----------



## Sigg

yeah i miss all of the equipment but at the same time, it has forced me to focus almost entirely on my technical ability and the notes that i play rather than the tone and effects.

effects i can live with out but i really miss the analog tone of a nice tube amp... or an acoustic guitar.

ah well, when i return to the US i will be able to do all that, in the mean time i have been improving my speed and control of playing, i can play stuff now that i most definitely could not play 6 months ago.


Have you ever written a song that you couldnt play?  i seem to always have at least 1 song that ive written parts for that i simply dont have the technical ability to play just yet.  it's really awesome when i finally am able to play it tho


----------



## moderan

Absolutely. I write a lot of my tunes with Band in a Box and sometimes the chording is just too far out there for me. I have a Dean DeLeo (Stone Temple Pilots) jones as a songwriter, shoehorning a lot of jazzy chords into my pieces and the fingering throws me sometimes. There are times when I can't work out a suitable scale to play over the changes.
You're probably a better lead player than I am...I'm not awful but my concentration is on songwriting and I prefer rhythm and bass to lead. Speed is ok and I can shred if need be but that isn't what I'm about.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Absolutely. I write a lot of my tunes with Band in a Box and sometimes the chording is just too far out there for me. I have a Dean DeLeo (Stone Temple Pilots) jones as a songwriter, shoehorning a lot of jazzy chords into my pieces and the fingering throws me sometimes. There are times when I can't work out a suitable scale to play over the changes.
> You're probably a better lead player than I am...I'm not awful but my concentration is on songwriting and I prefer rhythm and bass to lead. Speed is ok and I can shred if need be but that isn't what I'm about.


 

chords are really one of my weakest points, i have had a lot of music theory training so intellectually i understand the theory behind building chords and such but i just never spend the time to learn new ones on the guitar.

when it comes to actual songwriting i try to mix rhythm and lead together, it's more fun when you play mostly by yourself.

as for speed, i like to play fast sometimes, but also being able to accurately play very fast gives you a lot more control and ability to improvise better at slower speeds. it's not just about technical ability but also how you think, if you can keep up with yourself when you play very fast bits, then when you jam at slower speeds you have all the control in the world. of course shredding can be a lot of fun too

i tend to put more of a focus on how the notes are played rather than just something like playing fast. in that regard i really love jeff beck's playing, he can take a regular lick and turn it into something really cool just by the little things techniques he uses when he plays the notes.

tone is also a huge thing for me, unfortunately all i have is the digital tones that my multi effects processor can make which drives me nuts, especially on long held out notes.

people keep telling me that solid state technology has come such a long way that you can hardly tell the difference anymore... but i think it's BS, i can still tell a huge difference between tubes and solid state. i mean if you are putting a bunch of effects and distortion on it then maybe not, but the clean tone simply can not be beat on tubes. when i was in college, i would not play my amp for months at a time because it was up at my parents house. but when i went home to visit id go play and i would literally get misty eyed at the difference between the digital crap i had been using at college and the vintage tubes.

anyway, for now i have to make up for the lack of tone/quality with the playing itself


----------



## moderan

Tone is gigantic. It's why I have so many axes and amps and stompboxes. I have exactly zero formal training...what I do have is 35+ years of playing and 20 or so years of playing live. All of that was playing rhythm instruments, so chording and comping are natural for me.
I did break down last year and get a little Line 6-I'm an analog tone freak but that's a nice-sounding amp. The fx are just ok-it's the amp that has sweet tone. The SG and the Ibanastrat love it, the hollowbody says "no thank you". I have a little Washburn amp that I use most of the time cuz the speaker's so teeny that it breaks up like a tube amp does.
All of the clean tones on the country tune were done with those two amps and an Ibanez Tube Screamer.
I spend most of my time playing my Ovation. Nothing like playing acoustic to sharpen one's skills-there's no way to hide. If I feel I need practice badly, I have an old Washburn that fights back when you fret chords.
Agreed about Beck, btw. Another guy I like because he just personalizes the notes so well is Robin Trower. Far more than a Hendrix clone, that guy.


----------



## Sigg

well my formal training sort of ended 4 years ago or so.  I started playing music on the Trumpet way back in elementary school and played in the school band up into highschool when i picked up the guitar, i took lessons on the guitar until i went to college and while in college took 2 music theory course as well as number of other music history type classes.

im not an expert in music theory by any means but i know enough to understand what im doing when i play something.  it especially helps when writing lead parts in harmony with each other.

although i have always played melodies or leads on all the instruments, i played lead guitar in the band i was in for a few years as well.  at some point i realized that my rhythm was horribly lacking so the last few years ive been practicing a lot with just playing as rhythmicly(sp?) as possible instead of the fast sort of out of time playing.

practicing with a drum loop or metronome helps a lot for me, going out of time can be cool in some places but if it's all you do then it gets old reaaallly fast.

i like the tubescreamer, it's fun to use on SRV type stuff where you want a little crunch added to your clean tone to give it some edge, but not like full on metal distortion.  i have the tubescreamer turbo tho,







that pedal, my delay pedal and my wah pedal are the 3 i used the most


----------



## moderan

*nods* I'm not knocking formal training, I just don't have any on guitar or bass. I did take keyboard lessons for a couple of years when I was a kid, and I started out on accordion.
That doesn't mean I'm not up on theory though. The lead player in my band was a Berklee grad, and I read the literature that's available. I'm just self-taught. Can read music but I usually don't bother.
Playing in time is _huge_. I learned how to do that early and it's stuck with me. As a bass player, my primary job was to hit a note in tandem with the bass drum. I also learned how to play ahead or behind the beat to influence the mood of the piece, and to emphasize certain beats (funk on the "one", rock on the "two" or "four").
As a one-man band, versatility is the key. I need to be able to make any sounds that fit what I'm writing, and function in any genre. I'm basically a progrock act anyway...
Zappa taught his band to play any of their material in any style, and had hand signals for them to do so at the drop of a hat. Our band used to do that, and play commercial jingles, etc, while someone was tuning, just to keep the people involved.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> i tend to put more of a focus on how the notes are played rather than just something like playing fast.



To that end, I've started writing -- or more accurately, planning my lead solos. Here's one I thought out note-for-note and I'm really happy with it. The song's in progress -- so just scrawled filler lyrics. 

Also, caught on to recording two rhythm tracks, which makes a big difference. I like the tone of the lead, but not the rhythm -- again through the Pod and and not my amp.

http://76.12.0.196/dont_take_me.mp3



moderan said:


> *nods* I'm not knocking formal training, I just don't have any on guitar or bass.


I don't have any either. I don't even know the names of most of the chords I play. I learned by listening and playing by ear. So far, it hasn't been a drawback.


----------



## Sigg

nice song joe, i can tell that you put time into working out the lead, i like the tone too.

as for formal training... i think as a beginner it can be important to have the structure and organization that private lessons or classes in school can bring.

how useful the theory actually is really depends on what style you play.  the southern rock or blues doesn't really need much knowledge of musical theory to play.  i personally love both of those styles but when im playing the blues im not thinking about harmonies or musical structure as much as i am just jamming to a riff or beat.

on the other hand if im playing something with a much more rigid structure, like neo classical, you really do need to be aware of how it is put together to be able to create your own parts in that style.

that's not to say that you can't learn theory on your own, as moderan said, i just think the classroom environment is more conducive to learning those sorts of things.

also, learning theory in conjuction with the piano is decidedly more intuitive and easier to do than any other instrument ive encountered.


----------



## moderan

Good solo. Has a nice flow and ring to it, very fitting to the material. I like that rhythm sound, actually, has a nice growl to it that gives the material a little heft. You might consider getting closer to the mike when you're singing to get more bass in-that's a tad thin-sounding.
Learning chord names is simple...you can buy books or a chart-I have a big poster on the wall of my office here that has most chord variations on it. The fun comes in when you're using fragments or composite chords, then you have to rely on theory to name them *laughs* I had to learn a lot of that to use Band in a Box as a composition tool, and it was a good lesson. Instead of telling someone to "put your fingers here", which I can't do in netjams anyway, I can tell them to play E7#9/G in the open position and wonder whether they use the thumb or the pinkie to fret the low G.
That's a scenario in which a lack of chordform knowledge could be a potential drawback...but you sound good, Joe. I can hear improvements and I can hear your instrumental confidence building. That's very cool.
If you want your twin rhythms to sound REALLY fat, make em just a hair out of phase. I like to do that, and change the panning-one set will be 50% l/r, and the other something like 75% l/r, so there's some separation. Gives a track some beef. The alt-method would be to singletrack each part and pan them apart. That works too but I have a mania about a balanced stereo field.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> nice song joe, i can tell that you put time into working out the lead, i like the tone too.



Thanks.



Sigg said:


> the southern rock or blues doesn't really need much knowledge of musical theory to play.



Yeah. Good thing.



> Good solo. Has a nice flow and ring to it, very fitting to the material.


Thanks too.



moderan said:


> I can hear improvements and I can hear your instrumental confidence building.



I feel that also. I play a lot better with a better drummer too. You can hear us playing off each other in that solo.


moderan said:


> Instead of telling someone to "put your fingers here",



Heh. That reminds me -- I'm teaching my wife to play bass. She's played some acoustic guitar and seems to be picking it up quickly. Should be interesting.

And thanks too for the recording tips, as usual.


----------



## moderan

Any time. Good luck with your new bass player


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> Any time. Good luck with your new bass player



Heh heh. 

Finally -- an opportunity to tell_ her_ what to do.


----------



## terrib

I loved them all....yall are really, really good.....now how about some Christmas songs?  Sigg already has my request.


----------



## JosephB

terrib said:


> I loved them all....yall are really, really good.....now how about some Christmas songs?  Sigg already has my request.



I'm gearing up for Christmas. Every year, our family has a "show" on Christmas eve. My sister writes a play and we all have parts. My dad reads a story or poetry. We all usually sing something and play our respective instruments -- so I'll record mine when I'm practicing.


----------



## terrib

sounds good, joe-joe....any idea what you might play?


----------



## JosephB

Well, my brother plays drums. I'd like to do "Little Drummer Boy" the Bing Crosby, David Bowie thing. One of my sisters or brothers will have to sing it with me, so I don't know if we can get it all together.

This is pretty wild if you've never seen it. You may want to fast-forward past the corny dialog -- but it's kind of amusing.

Bing and Bowie:

YouTube - David Bowie & Bing Crosby - Peace on Earth / Little Drummer Boy


----------



## terrib

yeah, I like that...you wouldn't think those two could sing good together but they do....sorta makes me sad in a way....this is the first Christmas that I will not be spending with my family since I've been born....looks like I'll be all by my lonesome this Christmas...


----------



## JosephB

terrib said:


> yeah, I like that...you wouldn't think those two could sing good together but they do



Heh. I wonder what Bing is_ really_ thinking though.



terrib said:


> ....sorta makes me sad in a way....this is the first Christmas that I will not be spending with my family since I've been born....looks like I'll be all by my lonesome this Christmas...



That really stinks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## terrib

thanks....but I'll be ok....I'll count the lights on the tree or something...lol


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Goin' Home - YellowJackets, Fusion LPW

Fresh from school earlier today. I know the sound may suggest otherwise, but this was a brilliant performance by everyone. Really enjoyed this one.

And terrib, this is mine too. First Christmas away from home. And my parents decided the year I'm gone to take a holiday to Egypt without me. Life is so unfair :lol:


----------



## Sigg

k3ng said:


> YouTube - Goin' Home - YellowJackets, Fusion LPW
> 
> Fresh from school earlier today. I know the sound may suggest otherwise, but this was a brilliant performance by everyone. Really enjoyed this one.
> 
> And terrib, this is mine too. First Christmas away from home. And my parents decided the year I'm gone to take a holiday to Egypt without me. Life is so unfair :lol:


 
nice jazzy tune, sound quality isnt so bad either.

this is my first christmas alone as well, but i don't mind so much.  Unlike you guys, it is my own fault that i will be alone so it's no biggie




> Sigg already has my request


 
lol yeah i started looking at how the hell im gonna do that one...  i mean the guitar parts arent easy but i can get those, it's the rest of the stuff that I'm not sure what to do with, it's an interesting project though.


----------



## moderan

k3ng said:


> YouTube - Goin' Home - YellowJackets, Fusion LPW
> 
> Fresh from school earlier today. I know the sound may suggest otherwise, but this was a brilliant performance by everyone. Really enjoyed this one.


 
That's really sweet. Much enjoyed. Maybe one day we can actually see the keyboard player? *chuckles*


----------



## k3ng

Haha moderan.. might have to abandon the lead guitarist then. Can't put my camera further back because of the 'people' intrusion...

Glad you guys liked it.


----------



## terrib

awww...you can do it Sigg...I have complete confidence in your _musical _talents....


----------



## Sigg

well get ready for some synth violins then... lol


----------



## terrib

I am laughing....will do....so is that a yes, you'll entertain me on Christmas?


----------



## L.C.Mills

I just uploaded five new instrumentals, if anyone's interested in checking them out. Eagger is my attempt at a Reggae tune, hence the name. Elizabeth, is in the same vein as my usual work (dark, moody hip hop.) Abberation and Abnormal are just odd for my style, maybe more pop-ish? Not sure. Cypher is a 10 minute long beat I did for an internet cypher... it's pretty simple but I like it.

ETSounds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

-E.


----------



## Sigg

interesting tracks, it's hip hop without the lyrics but i can imagine the vocals on top

not really my style but nicely done


----------



## moderan

Good stuff, LC. Aberration has two 'r's and one 'b', unless the aberrant spelling is intentional


----------



## JosephB

You really have a knack for the catchy tunes. L.C. I like that "It's Crazy" song.


----------



## L.C.Mills

moderan said:


> Good stuff, LC. Aberration has two 'r's and one 'b', unless the aberrant spelling is intentional



I realized this right before I uploaded it, but didn't think it was too awful important to fix it. I'll pretend it was intentional. Thanks though!

And thanks for the kind comments, everyone.

-E.


----------



## JosephB

Here's a little ditty I recorded over Thanksgiving. It probably needs a little break in it or a solo or something.

http://76.12.0.196/Tomorrow_Colorado.mp3


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Here's a little ditty I recorded over Thanksgiving. It probably needs a little break in it or a solo or something.
> 
> http://76.12.0.196/Tomorrow_Colorado.mp3


 

hah cool, it sounds like something my dad would listen to.

im on the fence about whether or not it needs a solo, i think it's fine without it, so unless you write a truly killer acoustic solo for it, then don't toss one in

nice job


----------



## L.C.Mills

I like that Joseph. Has a kind of feel good vibe... and I definitely dig that.

I just recorded something for an online cypher... I know there aren't many fans of hip hop here, but I figured I may as well post it.

zSHARE - FP Cypher4.mp3


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Imperial Strut - Yellowjackets, Fusion LPW

One more Yellowjackets Fusion tune!

Might be the last one for the year. 

The tempo's a little floaty, but it was the most fun I've had this whole quarter of school.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> hah cool, it sounds like something my dad would listen to.



Heh. My brother was here and he kind of made face when I played it for him. Mumbled something about John Denver. I probably won't do anything with this song moving forward.



L.C.Mills said:


> I know there aren't many fans of hip hop here, but I figured I may as well post it.


I like some hip hop and appreciate it. I listen to Outkast quite a bit. Yours sounds good to me.



k3ng said:


> The tempo's a little floaty, but it was the most fun I've had this whole quarter of school.


It is a little floaty, but sounds good. Fun to watch too. I've never been much into fusion. I have a pretty big jazz collection, mostly from the post war through early 60's -- Bird, Dizzy, Miles, Coltrane, Dexter Gordon, Sonny Rollins etc. And I play guitar, but I don't really like jazz guitar, for some reason.


----------



## k3ng

I might have some Jazz recorded next week. Some really old classic Horace Silver tunes..

I'm a huge Jazz head too. There's a particular class I'm doing that's all Jazz improv over standards, but the teacher weirdly doesn't allow recordings in his class haha.


----------



## JosephB

k3ng said:


> \but the teacher weirdly doesn't allow recordings in his class haha.



That's odd. I wonder why?



> I'm a huge Jazz head too.



As much as I love rock and roll, one of my favorite cd's is Miles' _Kind of Blue_. I'd never paid much attention to jazz before hearing it. People throw the word masterpiece around a lot, but it's entirely fitting. It made me a jazz fan and I've passed it on to a couple of folks who have had the same reaction to it.

I'm getting the 3 disc collectors set for Christmas (I saw the receipt on the printer -- oops.) that includes alternate takes, live versions, the in studio dialog between musicians and a documentary on the making.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> ...And I play guitar, but I don't really like jazz guitar, for some reason.


 
Glad you like the Miles...that's some great stuff. Jazz guitar is very different from rock or blues guitar. The chording is entirely different, for one thing. You almost HAVE to know your scales and modes in order to comp, and the changes you have to blow over can be daunting.
Plus there's very little distortion involved.
I dunno what it is exactly that you don't care for in jazz guitar, Joe, but perhaps I can help you enjoy some-Here's my page at Hear Me Out that has some jazz and fusion tunes on it...October Country is one that I suspect would fill the bill, with a solo somewhere on the jazz side of fusion... There are some alternate takes scattered throughout my four pages there, including a couple of tunes I wrote for WF members.


----------



## JosephB

That sounds fine, but it won't convert me. I've listened to lots of jazz guitar -- from Django Reinhardt to Tal Farlow to Joe Pass etc. And no cigar. So you're being rejected in the best company.

My taste in jazz is very specific too -- bebop, cool jazz, modal -- all recorded in the forties up through the early 60's. Dizzy, Miles, Monk, Coltrane, Sonny Rollins, Dexter Gordon. And 90% of the jazz I listen to is in the classic quintet configuration, trumpet, sax, piano bass drums. Add guitar and I just don't like it.

I don't like the sound of certain instruments in certain contexts. Being a jazz fan, I thought I'd check out Milt Jackson, but the vibes sounded cheesy to me.

I also despise shredding. Makes me want to shove icepicks in both ears.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> That sounds fine, but it won't convert me. I've listened to lots of jazz guitar -- from Django Reinhardt to Tal Farlow to Joe Pass etc. And no cigar. So you're being rejected in the best company.
> 
> My taste in jazz is very specific too -- bebop, cool jazz, modal -- all recorded in the forties up through the early 60's. Dizzy, Miles, Monk, Coltrane, Sonny Rollins, Dexter Gordon. And 90% of the jazz I listen to is in the classic quintet configuration, trumpet, sax, piano bass drums. Add guitar and I just don't like it.
> 
> I don't like the sound of certain instruments in certain contexts. Being a jazz fan, I thought I'd check out Milt Jackson, but the vibes sounded cheesy to me.
> 
> I also despise shredding. Makes me want to shove icepicks in both ears.


 
*shrugs* We've had the shredding conversation already. You have strange ears, man.


----------



## Sigg

i dont think shredding is inherently less musical or enjoyable to listen to than other guitar styles.

with shredders there is often a tendency to get too focused on the technical side of playing, i.e. playing really fast, but i have heard some truly inspiring shred guitar from people like paul gilbert, joe satriani, steve vai (although i don't generally like his music), Andy Timmons, Vinnie Moore, Tony MacAlpine, Ritchie Kotzen, Gary Hoey, Yngwie Malmsteen, Zakk Wylde.... there are tons of great shredders.  People who shred but also inject some groove and soul into it

as for jazz guitar, i dont really like it much either, it's not a deal breaker for me though... i can still enjoy jazz if it has guitar.

what i really like is when a player can play lead and rhythm at the same time, paul gilbert has become very good at that.  i like the intricate, technical playing but i get bored if it doesnt have a groove to it


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> *shrugs* We've had the shredding conversation already. You have strange ears, man.



Yeah, that rings a bell. But I don't really see what it so strange about not liking a particular sound or style of guitar or music.



Sigg said:


> i dont think shredding is inherently less musical or enjoyable to listen to than other guitar styles.


Well, it's less enjoyable_ to me_. I don't like bagpipes or kazoo either. I just don't like the sound or any of the music that employs it. 

Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, Malmsteen, Zakk Wylde etc. -- heard it all -- can't get into it. It's just not to my taste.


----------



## moderan

Joe, I find it a little odd to like _just that certain era and stylistic subset_. I try like hell to be open to anything...at least as far as playing. Some stuff is unlistenable to me.
*chuckles* nothing's unplayable, especially if I'm getting paid.
But hey! They're your ears and you should feel free to subject them to anything you wish to.
Gary Hoey, who Sigg listed above, is technically a shredder but he's just fabulous in general. You should hear his version of the Grinch.
I don't care for Malmsteen, which is where the conversation was before, when Mystery chimed in and started bragging about himself and his hero. Yngvie is the epitome of the "soulless shredder".
Hell, I'd just as soon forget most of 80s rock in general. As you say, it's just not to my taste.

edit: what about Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey and Crosstown Traffic? Both have kazoo sections that are melodic and cool.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> I try like hell to be open to anything...



I listen to music with an open mind. But once I do, I just may not like it.



moderan said:


> They're your ears and you should feel free to subject them to anything you wish to.



Exactly.



moderan said:


> I don't care for Malmsteen, which is where the conversation was before, when Mystery chimed in and started bragging about himself and his hero. Yngvie is the epitome of the "soulless shredder".



Oh yeah, now I remember all that.



moderan said:


> ..and Crosstown Traffic? Both have kazoo sections that are melodic and cool.



That's kazoo? I thought he was just singing note-for-note along with a fuzzy guitar. Interesting.


----------



## moderan

Yep...actually a comb and paper kazoo. There's one in the early Floyd tune _Corporal Clegg_, says the wiki article, and I just listened to that-strangely enough, it doesn't mention the McCartney tune, though it quite clearly has plenty of kazoo, played by Paul, who also played kazoo on a couple of Ringo's tunes.


----------



## Sigg

> Well, it's less enjoyable_ to me_. I don't like bagpipes or kazoo either. I just don't like the sound or any of the music that employs it.


 
yeah i get what ur sayin, some songs or artists just dont click with me.  it's kinda one of those "i respect the guy's abilities but i don't like his music". 

i think some of the coolest guitar players are the more obscure ones, the guys who made their money doing studio gigs or being the guitar player for a band instead of being a frontman or having their own band.

paul gilbert and steve stevens are 2 that come to mind.  guys like Yngwie have some neat stuff too but he is a lot like steve vai in the sense that his ego barely fits in the room and it comes across in his stage presence and playing.

oh, Andy timmons is another one of the lesser known players but he is definitely on my top 10 list of favorite players.


----------



## moderan

Elliott Randall. One of the best studio guys ever. Ry Cooder...unknown but stellar. David Lindley, one of my idols, who plays anything with strings on it and plays it well.
I bet Joe knows about the Wrecking Crew. Chris Spedding is another really versatile player.
I dig some relatively obscure dudes like Allan Holdsworth and Bill Nelson and Dave Stewart who are sometimes too original for the market (Vernon Reid comes to mind here too).
I've done some sessions, and I totally appreciate what those guys bring to the table-sometimes they escape into wider notoriety (Jimmy Page, Buckethead, Skunk Baxter) or just get buried (Darryl Stuermer, Snowy White) as sidemen for more famous people.


----------



## JosephB

Yeah, I'm familiar with the Wrecking Crew. 

Elliott Randall's solo in _Realin' in the Years_ is a favorite of mine -- near the top of my list, along with Martin Barre's in _Aqualung_ -- which has a similar feel.


----------



## moderan

*clicks lighter in silent agreement*


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> *clicks lighter in silent agreement*



Uh oh. I hope that lighter is figurative -- and that you're not smoking again!


----------



## moderan

Since I'm jobhunting, I don't smoke _anything_. But my lady smokes, and we always have lighters around.
Right now, I could pass the JoeB employment test


----------



## Sigg

although it's interesting when i find out a really cool guitar player when they release a solo album, and then after a while i find out that the guitar player was really in some famous band.  it's how i found out about Racer X, I heard paul gilbert's solo stuff and then later noticed he was in Racer X and Mr.Big (they were more popular in japan though).

or when it goes the other way, there is a band i like, then i find out that the guitar player has solo albums that are really awesome.  That's what happened with Marty Friedman, he played in megadeth for like 10 years, but his solo stuff is really awesome.

what about acoustic players? i dont really know so many that play primarily on acoustic or fingerpicking style like this guy,

YouTube - Tommy Emmanuel - Guitar Boogie   although he's not fingerpicking in this particular song


----------



## JosephB

Here's an acoustic version of something I posted earlier.

http://76.12.0.196/Oh_Hannah_Acoustic.mp3

I need to re-record the slide part. It's a little sloppy. I couldn't find my slide -- so I used the handle on an ice-cream scoop.

Electric version:

http://76.12.0.196/oh_hannah.mp3



> what about acoustic players? i dont really know so many that play primarily on acoustic or fingerpicking style like this guy,


I've mentioned him before -- I like Lindsey Buckingham. He's a finger picker.


----------



## moderan

Buckingham is a tasty player, though the material he plays on is often sappy.
That's good tracks, Joe. Nice listens.

Try John Fahey, Leo Kottke, Paul Simon, Richard Thompson. The aforementioned Ry Cooder is a superb fingerstylist.
I noticed on the RNR Hall show that Jeff Beck plays fingerstyle now. You'd likely hate them but Lenny Breau and Wes Montgomery were masters of fingerstyle technique. There's also Merle Travis, who has a style named after him. Robbie Krieger too, and there are some modern exponents of folk/fingerstyle guitar.
Wanna learn? Heaven for fingerpickers

Good technique. Hybrid picking's good too. Learn 'em all, I say. Never know when you might need the style for a part in your tune.


----------



## Sigg

thanks for all the suggestions, ill check them out when i get the chance



> I noticed on the RNR Hall show that Jeff Beck plays fingerstyle now.


 
jeff beck has always played without a pick, sometimes he uses one but most of the time he doesnt.


----------



## moderan

According to the things I'm reading and have read, Beck used a plectrum normally until the mid80s, when he stopped. I never noticed-he does a lot of two-finger plucking like Blackmore, I see from looking at some youtube stuff and from that RNR performance.
Interesting stuff. Great player, spotty career. Bad temper


----------



## JosephB

Thanks Moderan, and thanks too for the link. I'd like to learn to finger pick better. I do now, but not very well.


----------



## Sigg

jeff beck is just one of those players that is only really truly amazing to other guitar players.  for the most part he doesnt put much effort in catering to the rest of the music fans.

for the same reason, i like buckethead, you never know what he will play next... one album is conventional acoustic and then the next is crazy experimental electronica

although to be honest i dont really like the beck songs with singing for the most part.  my favorites are Blow by Blow and You Had It Coming.  blow by blow has particular significance for me because it brings back memories of my first year in college when i was still studying music and still smoked, i had just discovered that album so i listened to it a lot.

oh another really great player that most non-guitar players havent heard of is Robben Ford.  he can be a little tame at times, but ive seen videos of him performing that just blew my mind.   speaking of tame... Eric Johnson anyone?


----------



## moderan

Eric Johnson is so tame he should be in a pet store. I don't like listening to his stuff because it's so mannered. Robben Ford is good but he's mannered too...for that matter, I find most of the 80s vintage guys too mannered. They're nimble-fingered but the parts are all studied-sounding and lack that wildness that I have always craved as a listener.
Gimme an Alvin Lee or a Nugent over most any "shredder". I like em better. Lee or Nugent play just as fast if they are feelin' it and the edges are still on. I remember seeing terrible Ted ripping it up on a 12-string in a backroom somewhere on the near north side and just marveling at the man's dexterity. Granted his songs are beyond stoopid lyrically but so what? His fingers sing.
I like the old Jeff Beck Group with Wood and Stewart, but for the most part I agree, his instrumental work is best-especially if Jan Hammer is gonna try to sing *laughs*
The thing for me is that I know people that are in that class...here's a guy you've never heard of that can make your ears bleed:
Jay Durfey

Here's the homepage for that "label", with some of my other friends who can and will blow you away (I'm there too, but that doesn't count):
DarkRyders - Threshold

All genres...if you listen to the streaming radio, there's a lot of other material there as well. Enjoy, and thank Scott Graves for running the show.

Now where was I? Oh yeah, born to be mild guitarists. They give me a pain. My ears want some squawk, someone reaching for the outside of their personal envelope, taking a chance.
Y'know who I've always disliked as a player? Jerry Garcia. I can't stand the Dead, mostly because of his meandering style. There isn't a Sandoz on horseback mode in any book I've ever studied. I saw his band open for Zappa at the UIC Pavilion, and Frank didn't give him any respect either. Neither did the crowd. The Garcia band sucked. Dale Bozzio (working as emcee) tried real hard to get them some love, but it didn't happen...


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> Y'know who I've always disliked as a player? Jerry Garcia. I can't stand the Dead, mostly because of his meandering style.



Amen. 

And I never could understand all the fuss about their harmonies either. Always seemed just a tad off to me -- that they were always pushing the complexity too close to their limits.


----------



## moderan

Y'want harmonies, get CSN&Y or the Mac or the Hollies or sumpin'. The Dead sound tone-deaf.


----------



## JosephB

Exactly -- yet Dead fans seem think they're wonderful. I heard _Uncle John's Band_ the other day on the radio and during the a cappella part, I just had to turn it off.

I don't get it -- or the whole Deadhead thing either. I suppose it's more about the  lifestyle or even just the idea of it than the music.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> Exactly -- yet Dead fans seem think they're wonderful. I heard _Uncle John's Band_ the other day on the radio and during the a cappella part, I just had to turn it off.
> 
> I don't get it -- or the whole Deadhead thing either. I suppose it's more about the lifestyle or even just the idea of it than the music.


 
I think so. I don't get it either. The symbology is kinda cool but what it represents is not so great. The Dead were easily the worst of the commercially successful area SF bands.
Psychedelia at its worst. I prefer Floyd or Hawkwind, thank you.


----------



## moderan

Oh yeah...before I forget, here's one for Sigg:
YouTube - Ilan Ashkenazi xXxEndurancexXx


----------



## moderan

And a friend of mine for Joe:
YouTube - Storyteller Guitar Solo


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> And a friend of mine for Joe:
> YouTube - Storyteller Guitar Solo



As you know, not to my taste really -- but I liked parts of it, especially near the beginning. It seemed to meander a bit and not really build a head of steam like I would expect.  I do have to admire the technical ability, though.


----------



## moderan

Arpi is a Romanian session player and teacher and well-known for his abilities. It's for that reason that I posted the link. I worked with him on a deconstruction of the Beatles' (You've Got To) Hide Your Love Away.
Just continuing the theme of people you've never heard of that have ability comparable to the more famous or infamous.
I hadn't actually seen or heard that one before posting, just chose it as an example of the mans' work. Sorry you didn't care for it.


----------



## JosephB

> Sorry you didn't care for it.



 No need to say sorry. I appreciate that you posted it. It's really just because of that tone and sound -- you know I'm just not partial too it.


----------



## moderan

Lot of delay...I can't say I care for that either. The man's got skills though. He has literally hundreds of tracks here and there on the web, in all rock subgenres-just incredibly prolific.


----------



## JosephB

Here's kind of an experimental work in progress where I use a lot of delay. 

http://76.12.0.196/been_through_the_fire.mp3


----------



## moderan

Ouch...I'm sorry, but that one hurts. The drum track doesn't work very well, and the delay is set for too long of an aperture for what you're playing. You want it to start to decay just as you're hitting the next note. Otherwise you're creating new chords...and there's a good deal of dissonance there.
I like what lies underneath though. That little bit of offtime sounds real good.
I'd use the delayed guitar as a second, just a note or two as an accent rather than having it carry the rhythm, then rip into the solo with it. Just a thought.


----------



## JosephB

Heh. Yeah, it needs work. Not my style either, really. It may be a throw-away. Thanks for the input -- as always.


----------



## moderan

It has potential..I wouldn't toss it, just clean up the mix
The solos are killer over a better backing.

Hell...I know more about recording than writing. You're welcome to anything I know.


----------



## Sigg

here is a good example of the kind of playing i am trying to be able to naturally improv,

YouTube - Three Times Rana - Paul Gilbert

the first minute intro is pretty cool, you can ignore the song after that


----------



## moderan

On an acoustic, no less. Nice enough soloing in service to a wretched little tune. It'd be interesting to hear what Gilbert could do with a good ensemble where he didn't have to carry everything and could cut loose with the mindbending stuff he's capable of (a la Belew with Crimson where Adrian got to play off of Fripp).
He's a great player but none of his material thrills me.


----------



## L.C.Mills

I love Flamenco and Classical style guitar... here is one of my favorite videos.

YouTube - Steven King plays Scarborough Fair on solo acoustic

-E.


----------



## moderan

Nice. I could do that if'n I knew the tuning. That definitely _isn't _concert tuning.
Here's a classical-style piece I did...there's a whole lotta guitars on this one, every one I own is tracked at least once, plus the harpsichord sound from my Casio. Even has a backward-masked solo
It's called Pavane.


----------



## L.C.Mills

Here's one I just finished... you guys might appreciate it. It's hip hop ish, but I feel like it has a nice vibe and concept.

SoundClick artist: ETSounds - Hip Hop Beats from ETSounds, hot and unique instrumentals.

-E.


----------



## moderan

The guitar? parts are ok. The tune is decent. Hate the rapping.


----------



## L.C.Mills

Thanks for the input Mod.

The guitar is lacking, I unfortunately can't play well enough to record and I had to use stock loops.

-E.


----------



## moderan

Anytime you want guitar I'd be willing to do that for you. Or recommend someone more in tune with your style.


----------



## JosephB

Sound good. Again -- it's catchy. And I like the rap.


----------



## L.C.Mills

JosephB said:


> Sound good. Again -- it's catchy. And I like the rap.



Thanks Joseph.

And Moderan - I might take you up on that sometime. Can you work with an instrumental that has room for a guitar part? I.E. drums, strings, piano/etc and just improvise over that?

-E.


----------



## moderan

Absolutely. I can comp chords or play lead, either way or both. All I need is the chord progression. I've done that a great many times. If you have a lyric I need to know where and when that comes in so I don't walk over it.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Here's kind of an experimental work in progress where I use a lot of delay.
> 
> http://76.12.0.196/been_through_the_fire.mp3


 

i didnt even see that you posted this joe, i like it.  i actually thought the drums sounded good, they fit the 70's feel to the song.

i do agree about the solo guitar having screwy delay though.  part of it is the timing of the delay but also the volume of it, the delayed notes were almost louder than the original notes.

although the 2nd guitar solo toward the end was a little funky, like you messed it up a little but then left it in anyway

but then again, i am not quite as picky as some discerning professional musicians around here...  i am able to listen to and enjoy music that many people (let alone moderan) would consider to be just a bunch of noise. so maybe my opinion on the song itself is not so valid


----------



## Sigg

L.C.Mills said:


> Here's one I just finished... you guys might appreciate it. It's hip hop ish, but I feel like it has a nice vibe and concept.
> 
> SoundClick artist: ETSounds - Hip Hop Beats from ETSounds, hot and unique instrumentals.
> 
> -E.


 
nice track, i liked the rapping (although i dont really listen to rap so i dont have much to compare it to).

The guitar playing itself was fitting, but the tone of the guitar was a little unpleasant for me, too twangy for this song in my opinion.  the piano helped to distract from it though.

the verse rapping was good, but some of the harmonies in the chorus sections didnt feel right.

also the tempo felt a little slow for the vocals, like you had to strain to keep the words on the beat because it was too slow.  maybe that was just my imagination though.

good song though


----------



## L.C.Mills

Sigg said:


> nice track, i liked the rapping (although i dont really listen to rap so i dont have much to compare it to).
> 
> The guitar playing itself was fitting, but the tone of the guitar was a little unpleasant for me, too twangy for this song in my opinion.  the piano helped to distract from it though.
> 
> the verse rapping was good, but some of the harmonies in the chorus sections didnt feel right.
> 
> also the tempo felt a little slow for the vocals, like you had to strain to keep the words on the beat because it was too slow.  maybe that was just my imagination though.
> 
> good song though



Not your imagination... I've been hearing that consistently from people I've let listen to it. 

Thanks for the input.

-E.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Sleigh RIde - Jazz Cover

Having a little fun in the practice lab. The playing is nonsense really - unplanned and done in one take. I totally murdered the track. But hey it was fun.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> i didnt even see that you posted this joe, i like it.  i actually thought the drums sounded good, they fit the 70's feel to the song.
> 
> i do agree about the solo guitar having screwy delay though.  part of it is the timing of the delay but also the volume of it, the delayed notes were almost louder than the original notes.
> 
> although the 2nd guitar solo toward the end was a little funky, like you messed it up a little but then left it in anyway
> 
> but then again, i am not quite as picky as some discerning professional musicians around here...  i am able to listen to and enjoy music that many people (let alone moderan) would consider to be just a bunch of noise. so maybe my opinion on the song itself is not so valid



Thanks for the input. I don't know if this is a keeper. I'm experimenting with different sounds, styles -- even though I keep gravitating back to a more southern sound. 

I'm pretty picky and at some point, I'll shoot for as near perfection as I can get. I don't consider any of this ready for prime time. My goal is to write 12 or so songs I'm satisfied with and record them professionally, hopefully with a band -- a consistent line-up. If we can play locally and sell a handful of CD's or downloads -- I'll be happy. I have no aspirations beyond that. But I want the music to be as good as I can possibly make it.



k3ng said:


> YouTube - Sleigh RIde - Jazz Cover
> 
> Having a little fun in the practice lab. The playing is nonsense really - unplanned and done in one take. I totally murdered the track. But hey it was fun.
> 
> Merry Christmas.



Yeah, that was fun. Some nice drumming too. Merry Christmas back at you.


----------



## moderan

k3ng said:


> YouTube - Sleigh RIde - Jazz Cover
> 
> Having a little fun in the practice lab. The playing is nonsense really - unplanned and done in one take. I totally murdered the track. But hey it was fun.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


 
Fun. Couldn't listen all the way through, I can't stand that song. But you have skills.


----------



## k3ng

Thank you both.



moderan said:


> Couldn't listen all the way through, I can't stand that song.



Why not? it's the happiest song in the world!


----------



## moderan

Because the commercialization of Christmas has largely happened during my lifetime and most Xmas music makes me cringe. It reminds me of decorated trees in store windows in August, Black Friday, and all of that stuff.


----------



## Sigg

i used to love christmas songs as a kid, now ive heard them so many times they just kind of annoy me.


----------



## moderan

Here's a couple different versions of a work-in-progress, rather obviously Beatles-inspired. I have a third (and a fourth, fifth, etc.), but these are the best so far. Looking for a good set of lyrics if anyone's game-I'd like to include the track on a cd next year but the lyrics I have don't work quite right.
Moon
Newer Moon


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - "Sleigh Ride" in 7/8 time!

Not my own work, but something I discovered.

It's an amazing arrangement. Never heard it played like this before. Now I wish I had a band to play this thing fusion style..


----------



## moderan

That's pretty cool...I admit that I thought it was surpassed by the Flintstones in 5/8 time which was in the sidebar, though. That guy's a killer pianist.
I'd love to do the bass part for a fusion version-that'd be the bee's knees.


----------



## Fleurdelis

I love the song on this game.  Yesterday, I loaded it and just let the music play while I wrote.  

Dark Cut


----------



## moderan

Fleurdelis said:


> I love the song on this game.  Yesterday, I loaded it and just let the music play while I wrote.
> 
> Dark Cut



Not really what this thread's for-better off posting that item in the what song are you listening to? thread.
Never did get that thing to load up and I have a fast connection.


----------



## L.C.Mills

New song up... ETSounds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads It's called "Tango"

Always open to constructive criticism and comments.

-E.


----------



## k3ng

KJ's American Adventure: Chapter JJ2 - The Jazz Bar Part 2, Christmas Edition

Here's me showing my Jazz Piano skills that I do not possess. 

My Jazz is not really jazz. It's kinda fake in a way. I don't pay attention to all those scales and modes and I use almost all the same notes. I enjoy myself doing it though. My piano lessons were mostly classical, so I sorta taught myself some 'jazzy' notes and strung some left hand walking bass together to make up stuff like this. It's got me gigs in shopping malls before though.

*warning* it is more Christmas songs though.


----------



## moderan

You have talent to burn and enough humility to get it over. I look forward to saying "I knew him when..."


----------



## moderan

L.C.Mills said:


> New song up... ETSounds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads It's called "Tango"
> 
> Always open to constructive criticism and comments.
> 
> -E.



As always, I love the music...in this case quite reminiscent of the Nilsson/3 Dog Night classic "One", but I'm sorry. I just can't listen to rapping at all. It's actually become painful for me.


----------



## L.C.Mills

moderan said:


> As always, I love the music...in this case quite reminiscent of the Nilsson/3 Dog Night classic "One", but I'm sorry. I just can't listen to rapping at all. It's actually become painful for me.



I appreciate the effort on your part, in any case. I know that some people just can't vibe with rapping.

I actually used to hate rap myself, but honestly, I can't sing very well... so it's the best way for me to express myself on a song and among rappers I've started to get some commendations as to my talent. So I suppose I'll stick with it... not to mention writing it pays my bills.

Again, thanks for the comments,

-E.


----------



## k3ng

You flatter me moderan. 

I thank you very much. I look forward to that day too. (hopefully)


----------



## k3ng

http://stickam.com/viewMedia.do?mId=186914990

Remember that 7/8 sleigh ride thing... here's me attempting my own version of it. The sound cuts out a little. This is kind of the first attempt experiment, I might attempt a second recording. It's quite a lot of fun.

Let me know if the link works for you.


----------



## moderan

Link doesn't work-leads to a login form.


----------



## k3ng

Fixed the link. Tell me if it works. I'm not quite sure which link to use to share these stickam videos.

The song might be a little repetitive. Just testing out the 7/8 meter thing to see if I could pull it off. I don't have the awesome arrangement like that youtube video haha


----------



## moderan

Yeah, that definitely works. Love the sound of that keyboard.


----------



## moderan

New song! Done for the annual artbomb project. Nice electric blues in the classic style-Shakalaka.
Boom!


----------



## Uncivilized Serpent

k3ng said:


> kengjoon, Sleigh ride 7/8, n/a (186914990)
> 
> Remember that 7/8 sleigh ride thing... here's me attempting my own version of it. The sound cuts out a little. This is kind of the first attempt experiment, I might attempt a second recording. It's quite a lot of fun.
> 
> Let me know if the link works for you.


 
Link worked for me, you are really really good with the keyboard m8.


----------



## moderan

Boomtown, another new track. Features slide work and a bit of shred overkill.


----------



## moderan

Another new track: Sumpin' Else. Genrehopper.
The blues track from page 10 is being reworked and extended, with a guest vocalist.


----------



## k3ng

moderan said:


> Boomtown, another new track. Features slide work and a bit of shred overkill.



I love the old school rock organ sound. Very reminiscent of favourite Deep Purple songs.


----------



## moderan

k3ng said:


> I love the old school rock organ sound. Very reminiscent of favourite Deep Purple songs.



Funny you should say that...I used a vst called Lounge Lizard to voice that track, and the setting is called "Purple". 
Thanks for listening and commenting


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Boomtown, another new track. Features slide work and a bit of shred overkill.


 
interesting track, had a quirky feel to it.  I really liked the lead guitar tone, but I couldn't hear any of the 'shred overkill'


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Another new track: Sumpin' Else. Genrehopper.
> The blues track from page 10 is being reworked and extended, with a guest vocalist.


 
I liked the rhythm guitar and the upbeat pink floyd-like synth melody but was the lead guitar supposed to be out of key and out of time?


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> interesting track, had a quirky feel to it.  I really liked the lead guitar tone, but I couldn't hear any of the 'shred overkill'



Was inside joke with myself, taken from a review on another site. Thanks for listening.


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> I liked the rhythm guitar and the upbeat pink floyd-like synth melody but was the lead guitar supposed to be out of key and out of time?



Yes.


----------



## Sigg

ah, the lead reminded me of some of the atonal electronic music i've heard


----------



## moderan

I was riffing on Nirvana. The progression is part of "Smells Like Teen Spirit". The lead is from a completely different tune


----------



## moderan

WIP, not yet released anywhere:Floydian Slip

edit:You should know it's 320k MP3 and an 18 Mb download. This is my working copy, all it lacks is are vocals and a final master.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Les Is Mo - Yellowjackets, Fusion LPW

First recording of one of my performance classes of 2010.


----------



## moderan

Nice. Real clean playing and good swing.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> WIP, not yet released anywhere:Floydian Slip
> 
> edit:You should know it's 320k MP3 and an 18 Mb download. This is my working copy, all it lacks is are vocals and a final master.


 
Really nice mod, this is one of my favorites from you. Very subliminal, also great title for the song.

although the electronic harpsichord thingy is a little funky

Reminded me of the feel of Blue Jeans Blues


----------



## moderan

Thanks for taking the time to listen and comment. Harpsichord? Hmm. Might be some of the processed guitars.


----------



## Sigg

actually i saw the post you made in the "song you're listening to" thread and linked to it from there, but then came here to comment and noticed that you posted a link here too.

and yes, i definitely heard some ghetto ass keyboard style harpsichord action goin on!


----------



## moderan

No harpsichords were harmed in the making of that song. *chuckles* There's some keyboard, my Casio treated with Native Instruments B4 II and with Lounge Lizard and a lot of guitars processed using Izotope Ozone and Trash. One of the guitars is midi, sequenced from the keyboard part, and I'm guessing that sounds harpsichordish to you. You can hear that combo right at the end of the fadeout.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Jumpin' at the woodisde - KJ's Jazz Jam

A little exercise at college. Not intended to have good sound, so bear with it. Just me practicing some up tempo jazz. I just stuffed it on youtube (that's what it's for eh? haha) and thought I'd share it.

Next time I'll record one for real.


----------



## Edgewise

k3ng said:


> YouTube - Jumpin' at the woodisde - KJ's Jazz Jam
> 
> A little exercise at college. Not intended to have good sound, so bear with it. Just me practicing some up tempo jazz. I just stuffed it on youtube (that's what it's for eh? haha) and thought I'd share it.
> 
> Next time I'll record one for real.



Cool.  I dig.  My knowledge of jazz is for the most part limited to a hatred of smooth jazz, and an appreciation for drummers who play blues in a jazzy sort of style (Ted Harvey), so my next sentence may be musically retarded.

The backing instrumentals sound almost Middle Eastern.

(drools on self)


----------



## k3ng

Edgewise said:


> Cool.  I dig.  My knowledge of jazz is for the most part limited to a hatred of smooth jazz, and an appreciation for drummers who play blues in a jazzy sort of style (Ted Harvey), so my next sentence may be musically retarded.
> 
> The backing instrumentals sound almost Middle Eastern.
> 
> (drools on self)



It's actually a brass band arrangement. I think 2 sax players and a trombonist or something... Blame the crappy Macbook mic I'm using to record this thing haha. Can't afford any proper recording equipment now unfortunately.

Personally, I hate smooth jazz too. Well, not hate.. let's just say I don't really consider that Jazz. I can listen to it and play it a little, but after a couple of tracks I get tired of it real fast. It's too... smooth.


----------



## moderan

In tribute to the late John Lennon:Elegy


----------



## k3ng

moderan said:


> In tribute to the late John Lennon:Elegy



I LIKE! Like... really like. Very old school chord progressions. All those minor-major resolutions. Splendid.

I was hoping you'd explore more with the first chord progression you established in like the first half a minute or so. The middle bit repeated a bit much methinks.

John would be proud. I guess. He's dead. We wouldn't know.


----------



## moderan

Thanks...I did a version with that B minor sequence extended, and it just didn't sound right. I'll likely nick it for something else down the line...I like it too. Appreciate the listen


----------



## moderan

Here's a cover I'm working on, with a guide vocal:Stone Temple Pilots' _Creep_. Bloozed the tune up a bit, did some slide, extended the arrangement some.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - 10.12.2009 - Fusion LPW - Rio Samba - å±±ç¾Š

Another recording from school. I didn't record this one, but it features me on it. It's the bass player's recording. Found it thanks to a finally useful 'related videos' section on youtube.

Enjoy.


----------



## caelum

Just checked out your ambient track, Midnight Drive by the Lake, Moderan.  That had a really nice vibe - coasting along.  I'm a huge ambient fan.

Here's me singing Save Your Scissors by City and Colour.  Feel free to rate.  I've been singing for almost three years, and it's slowly coming along.  I'll link the official music video as well.  I can pretty much play this on guitar and when I have a webcam and mikes and stuff I plan on tossing stuff on youtube, when I have the time.

City and Colour - Save Your Scissors

caelum singing Save Your Scissors


----------



## moderan

Thank you...you can sing tunefully. Better than I do anyway.


----------



## caelum

moderan said:


> Thank you...you can sing tunefully. Better than I do anyway.


Learning how to sing has been, honestly, an adventure.  I didn't know if I could do it.  It's a pretty abstract thing to learn that's easy to get discouraged with, especially because of how much time it takes.  To use a bland analogy, for me it's been like climbing a mountain.  Just get a little better and a little better every day, and then two years go by and I can actually kinda sing.  Gotta be always experimenting and ironing out your shitty parts, and being humble enough to admit when a vowel sounds like ass.  Recording yourself is essential, too (though hard to make yourself do the first few times, cause of the fear that you sound like crap.  But you gotta if you're gonna assess your voice properly.)

I think having fun and singing your favourite songs are very important.  And I also think most singing teachers and singing resources are full of shit and that you just gotta teach yourself and find your own style.  This song I couldn't sing forever, but hell, I've been trying to sing it forever!  Hahahhahh.  It's only sounded semi-decent recently.  Now if I can just become a guitar gosu...........


----------



## moderan

I can't sing despite years of practice and having been a performer for most of my life. I do it anyway, and get away with it most of the time because I tailor the material to my narrow effective range.
Guitar, now...I can play well in most common styles.


----------



## Sigg

caelum said:


> Just checked out your ambient track, Midnight Drive by the Lake, Moderan. That had a really nice vibe - coasting along. I'm a huge ambient fan.
> 
> Here's me singing Save Your Scissors by City and Colour. Feel free to rate. I've been singing for almost three years, and it's slowly coming along. I'll link the official music video as well. I can pretty much play this on guitar and when I have a webcam and mikes and stuff I plan on tossing stuff on youtube, when I have the time.
> 
> City and Colour - Save Your Scissors
> 
> caelum singing Save Your Scissors


 

I think you've got all the ingredients to be a good singer.  You've got a decent voice, you clearly have the dedication to improve if you've been at it 3 years and you have the big brass balls to not only sing acapella but then to post a recording of it on the net.


----------



## caelum

Haha, thanks.  Really appreciate it.  I need to polish some of my vowels big time.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Revelation - Yellowjackets, Fusion LPW

More from school.

I actually really like this tune. Honestly though, I had a better run with a different guitar player (who was better) but I didn't manage to capture that one.

Oh well. Enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## JosephB

I've been neglecting my pals at Musicians Central. I haven't recorded a note in weeks. I've been slammed with work. My wife and I sang a couple of cover songs at a church thing recently, so I might post those at some point.

Mod, I really liked Floydian Slip. One of my favorites. Elegy is nice too. That sax sounds pretty darned cool.

k3ng, I really liked Jumpin' at the Woodside. Nice job. That's more my kind of jazz. I'm not a big fusion fan, although I appreciate your playing on those songs. 

Regarding your band, does the school put you all together, or do you form your own bands?

caelum, not bad, buddy. Even a little reverb makes anyone sound better and you'd sound that much better over music. I hate listening to my own singing when it's isolated on a track, so cheers to you for posting.


----------



## moderan

Thanks, Joe. Glad you enjoyed-appreciate the listens. Those are both destined for a digital download cd.


----------



## JosephB

Despite the sound quality, I'm going to post these. They are recorded with a laptop mic. Supposedly someone at the church has it on video, but I haven't been able to track it down.

This is my wife and I performing The Black Crows _Wiser Time._

Wiser Time 

Here is _Wagon Wheel _a Bob Dylan song later expanded on by Old Crow Medicine Show. Here we are joined by another church member on violin. She's only 17 and can really tear it up.

There is some laughter at the beginning, and an apology, because I messed up and came in early. Probably wouldn't have been noticeable without the reaction of my fellow performers. 

Wagon Wheelhttp://76.12.0.196/wagon_wheel.mp3


----------



## Blood

Very good Joe!


----------



## caelum

Both of those recordings really rocked, Joe.  Yeah, that violin player sounded great.  When I first bought a handheld tape-recorder and started listing to myself sing, I hated it.  I remember wanting to quit right there.  Now I always use the recorder and check what things sound like without thinking about it, and its help me pinpoint trouble areas immensely.


----------



## Sigg

nice broseph, really brings out the southern, god fearing, family man vibes


----------



## JosephB

Thanks, Blood.

caelum, thanks for listening. I usually sing my own songs -- makes it easier, because I can write to my range. Singing other's songs is always harder. Keep at it. 

Heh. Sigg, thanks. Well, I'm southern and a family man. Not sure where the god fearing comes into it -- other than the church thing.


----------



## moderan

Good stuff, Joe. Pleasant to listen to.
I should have a LOT of stuff pretty soon, since I've successfully finished the RPM Challenge, and have 72 minutes of new tracks plus a 33-minute ambient track that's not part of that compilation.


----------



## JosephB

Thank you, sir. I really have to coax my wife to sing, but I love it when she does. She plays some guitar too, and I mentioned to you I'm teaching her to play bass. She's very shy about performing, though, so we'll see. 

This was also the first time I've played in front of a lot of a people since college. I played at a party a few months ago -- but this was a couple of hundred folks and I was pretty nervous.

You certainly are a prolific dude. I haven't been doing much of anything -- too busy with work. Looking forward to hearing your new stuff.


----------



## moderan

I _wish_ I was busy with work...but alas, not yet. Had a couple of interviews this past week. Anyway, yeah, I make a lot of musical noises. The RPM Challenge is an annual event, like NaNoWriMo for musicians, or NaSoAlMo, which I did last year.
Here's a track that'll be on the cd-Maximum Density. It's post-master (256k), so it's a pretty big download at 19 Mb. Worth it, though, imo. Lots of wah-wah improv and some theremin noodling. Deceptively simple progression.


----------



## moderan

RPM challenge successfully completed. CD in the mail. For a limited time, you can dl the lo-fi version at RPM 2010


----------



## Sigg

jEEbus mod, 40mb download... im totally gonna steal it and sell it for half price.

do you get a prize for RPM? or just bragging rights for having completed the challenge?


----------



## Sigg

jEEbus mod, 40mb download... im totally gonna steal it and sell it for half price.

do you get a prize for RPM? or just bragging rights for having completed the challenge?

hah wtf, i just started listening and it's like a synth mandolin on drugs accompanied by a video-game type flute melody.

actually the whole thing sorta reminds me of the pink floyd instrumental stuff they did before they got all super mainstream

EDIT : just finished listening to the whole thing through, good stuff.  it was nice to listen to as background music while i work


----------



## L.C.Mills

Good stuff, guys!

I just re-recorded an old song with a new hook. It's a light hearted song to the casual listener, and hopefully will be enjoyable to those of you that can tolerate hip hop.

ETSounds on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads It's called ET - Tango


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> jEEbus mod, 40mb download... im totally gonna steal it and sell it for half price.
> 
> do you get a prize for RPM? or just bragging rights for having completed the challenge?
> 
> hah wtf, i just started listening and it's like a synth mandolin on drugs accompanied by a video-game type flute melody.
> 
> actually the whole thing sorta reminds me of the pink floyd instrumental stuff they did before they got all super mainstream
> 
> EDIT : just finished listening to the whole thing through, good stuff.  it was nice to listen to as background music while i work



Go ahead and steal it...my version will be different, with extra tunes and better sound quality
Thanks for listening...no prize, just bragging rights and some exposure to fellow musos. It's mostly synths, with some strumming on the Ovation. Not a lot of electric guitar.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> Here's a track that'll be on the cd-Maximum Density. It's post-master (256k), so it's a pretty big download at 19 Mb. Worth it, though, imo. Lots of wah-wah improv and some theremin noodling. Deceptively simple progression.



Mod, pretty cool. That wah sounded kind of talk-boxy.

L.C. -- catchy as usual. Whenever I listen to your stuff, it makes we want to rap. Don't worry I won't.


----------



## moderan

There's actually a couple of wahs there-a Boss autowah and a Behringer HellBabe. The interaction between the two (slightly out-of-phase with one another) causes that quack. Way different sound than my Dunlop pedal.


----------



## SoNickSays...

I've never posted on this thread before, but it seems appropriate to ask this on here.

Any pianists here ever played anything from a man called Ludovico Einaudi? I recently discovered his music, and it's honestly the most relaxing music I've ever played.

If you haven't heard of him, you should definitely buy the books. The one I have is called simply 'The Einaudi Collection' and has some of his best songs on such as Le Onde, I Giorni, I Due Fuimi and Due Tramonti.

If you're not a player of piano, even, just look up some of his songs on YouTube, and close your eyes (especially with Due Tramonti, which means Two Sunsets). Unbelievably relaxing.

-Nick


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - You Or No One - Traditional Jazz LPW

I almost forgot I had one other place to post some music.

Here's a jazz recording with my band - done properly this time and not with my crappy digital camera. Hope you guys like.

That being said, some of my 'crappy digital camera' recordings are coming up too.


----------



## k3ng

YouTube - Untitled Work in Progress

Inspired to write this at 12 midnight just now. Work in progress. Going to add a waltz section in D, and some strings.

I'm in one of my 'epic' composition moods again. What d'you guys think?


----------



## Edgewise

k3ng said:


> YouTube - You Or No One - Traditional Jazz LPW
> 
> I almost forgot I had one other place to post some music.
> 
> Here's a jazz recording with my band - done properly this time and not with my crappy digital camera. Hope you guys like.
> 
> That being said, some of my 'crappy digital camera' recordings are coming up too.



The was awesome.

And there is nothing sexier than a woman who plays bass.


----------



## SoNickSays...

k3ng said:


> YouTube - Untitled Work in Progress
> 
> Inspired to write this at 12 midnight just now. Work in progress. Going to add a waltz section in D, and some strings.
> 
> I'm in one of my 'epic' composition moods again. What d'you guys think?


 
It's very good. I can really imagine that as a movie theme piece. I assume there's meant to be pedal there? The pauses seem too empty without the pedal. 

I also think maybe the chords at the beginning would be more effective if they were... well... Grander (the only word I can think of that suits it). 

But definitely a good piece you've got yourself there. When I hear it, the word 'Teardrops' comes to mind. Maybe you should consider something like that. 

-Nick


----------



## k3ng

Thanks Nick.

The mic on my macbook doesn't capture sustain really well so it sounds pretty horrible actually. I can never find a suitable setting that captures the sound properly, or as properly as it can. 

There was no real inspiration behind this piece so I don't even know what kind of emotions I want to evoke. It's weird. Teardrops does sound nice though. We'll see.


----------



## k3ng

Old thread of music, I summon thee back to life!!!!

The Cure (solo overdub) Video by KJ Wong - MySpace Video

So I finally gave in and created a myspace page. And I'm going to venture into all electronic forms of self publishing possible. So here's my first little thing to kick it off.

Based off 'The Cure' by Keith Jarrett. Backing and recording all done in Garageband on my crappy MacBook mic so bear with the quality. I think it's pretty neat considering I used absolutely zero recording hardware at all.

Enjoy.


----------



## moderan

Nice. I had thought I had posted reaction to the previous piece as well, but obviously not.


----------



## caelum

Hey guise, just put up my first video on the youtube account that I plan on throwing songs on.  A little instrumental piece called Rode Through The Night - feedback appreciated.  I kindof wanted to celebrate getting my new condenser mic, which I'm going to be getting one of those foam covers for pretty quick.  It's clipped to a stand in a shock absorber.  Yeah, my webcam sucks the witch teat, but it's all I got.

LINK HERE


----------



## Sigg

pretty good there caelum, i liked it.


----------



## caelum

Thanks Sigg, I have a handful of little instrumental pieces like this, but also two full-feature songs with singing/strumming that are approaching the presentable level.  One within a month or two for sure, just sorting the lyrics out.  A point of debate with me right now is whether or not I should get a setup with 2 mics for guitar + singing, one for each, but I think I can manage alright with just the one.


----------



## moderan

The mic situation is okay. The guitar comes through loud and clear. I'd think a better investment would be a guitarist's stool, or a chair that doesn't have arms on it and swivel around. The tune's decent, nice basic lil progression.
If you need to go to a 2-mike setup, getcha a little amp for the voice.
I'll have to poke around and see if I can find the webcam I used to use for the bunnycam, then maybe I can subject you people to a cover version of something.


----------



## caelum

Thanks for the tips, Mod.  Haha, yeah, there's a few songs I'd like to cover too, when I feel I can do them justice.  I should probably use a more appropriate chair.  My practice chair is little more than a stool with a back which I'll most likely use next time.


----------



## moderan

Either that or get someone to spin ya around and do a punk cover, so when ya hurl it won't seem so off
A telescoping boom mic stand is 20 bucks or so. What kinda mic didja get?


----------



## caelum

My stand actually is a telescoping one, and my mic is a MXL condenser mic in the 250$ range.  One of the reasons I don't want to use two mics is the interface to my computer only has one input, so it's impossible unless I buy a new interface, and they're hundreds of $$$$$.


----------



## Sigg

caelum said:


> My stand actually is a telescoping one, and my mic is a MXL condenser mic in the 250$ range. One of the reasons I don't want to use two mics is the interface to my computer only has one input, so it's impossible unless I buy a new interface, and they're hundreds of $$$$$.


 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...j3ApWUwAXk74WyBg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#phttp://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Jk7oRafkf94/SZ8FKN8JA_I/AAAAAAAABYg/wADmFZUq8c8/s400/drunk_santa_1.jpg


----------



## caelum

Intriguing.


----------



## Sigg

yeah, thats the one I've been using for years.  It's pretty good cus it has both XLR and 1/4 inch jacks, and it connects via USB to the computer.  Particularly useful if you use a laptop where you can't put in a PCI card.


----------



## moderan

If that's out of your budget, you can get a mic pre like the one ART makes. I have two of those. Nice pro sound. I plug them in to one of these. For a condenser mic I have three of these. For  pop filter I use a nylon stocking. You don't need to spend money to get great sound. Seriously. You can't tell me I don't get pro sound from my gear.
I had an M-Audio like the linked one and it messed with my soundcard, which was a Soundblaster Live at that tiem, so I sold it and never went back.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> yeah, thats the one I've been using for years.  It's pretty good cus it has both XLR and 1/4 inch jacks, and it connects via USB to the computer.  Particularly useful if you use a laptop where you can't put in a PCI card.



I've got one of those too, Sigg. I also have an M-Audio sound card in my desk top.


----------



## Sigg

> For pop filter I use a nylon stocking


 
w00t, I did that too back in highschool when we started recording the band's songs.  Bent up a metal hanger and put a nylon stocking on top.  I doubt anyone actually bought the stocking... so it was probably someone's mom's, lol... *shudder*



> I've got one of those too, Sigg. I also have an M-Audio sound card in my desk top.


 
they're great except they've stopped making updates for the software to control I/O levels, I don't think there is a compatible Windows 7 version


----------



## JosephB

I bought a AKG Perception 220 condenser mic recently for 179.00. It seems to do a good job. My friend has one that cost him around 600.00, and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## moderan

I have one of these that a bud gave me. Long ago. I use it as my overhead mike. Comparable to the AKG.


----------



## Sigg

Hey I was thinking about that "new media" dealie that has been mentioned a few times.  We should do some collaboration, like 1 person makes a song, another creates some animation or even graphics, and someone else writes a poem to go with it.  Then we put all 3 together and put it on youtube as an advertisement for WF.com

I've actually already got a good riff for the song too haha, epic 80's metal style.


----------



## moderan

That's the spirit. I suck at animation though, and am no poet. But other folks read this forum.


----------



## Sigg

Well the idea started as wanting to make a theme song for WF, just for fun. Like a 1-2 minute instrumental that they might have at the beginning of a TV show. Then I thought, some people here are good artists and I know of at least a couple that do animation stuff, so why not have them make a video. Then I figured if it was going to be about WF it should have some form of writing in there, and the only thing that would work is a poem to put in the description of the video. Personally, I'm gonna make the song either way, but if other people are interested in the other pieces of this then I will make the effort to record the song to be used as the audio track in the video.

I also thought of maybe turning it into a contest, but I don't think we have enough people for something like that... there are only 3 or 4 of us who actually make song recordings of any kind.


----------



## moderan

It's a good idea. I like it. I did a tune for an rpg novel I used to head up, but didn't have the video people. You don't need to put the poem at the beginning...could do writing onscreen during the vid too. Use still images and intersperse them with lines, whatever works.
What I think I_ can _do is produce the thing and/or use some of my musical connections to get the thing _out there_.


----------



## Sigg

heh, we shall see mod... I need to get a hold of something to do at least some basic recording with.  I left all my gear back in CA, cept for my guitar.  Also, I've got a new laptop now instead of my desktop (which I dismantled and sold when I left switzerland) so I need to figure something out, even if just to lay down a groovy track for your song, moon.

It all sounds pretty cool, but whether or not I'll have the time to do it will really depend on how excited other people are about it.


----------



## moderan

Yeah. You should get you one of them hard drive recorders, a Fostex or Tascam that works by usb. I had a Tascam, that was a good piece of equipment.


----------



## Sigg

got a link?


----------



## moderan

Yeah...here's the 8-track version, which is the one I had:Tascam 8-track USB
They also make a 4-track, but it's way cheaper as well as less expensive.


----------



## Sigg

that sorta thing might be what I'm looking for


----------



## moderan

No need for a soundcard. As long as you have mixing software, you're good to go. I'd check to see if it's 7.0 compatible, but that's the only thing that might be a problem. I used mine with my Vista laptop. The built-in condenser mics aren't awful either.


----------



## Sigg

It just seems like such a waste, because I have plenty of equipment, it's just 3000 miles away...


----------



## moderan

Cheaper than a plane ticket to go get the gear. Though I dunno...you must have some ff miles built up *grins*


----------



## Sigg

Yeah true, and at some point I will go back to visit, I just don't know when.  For now I just want a cheap alternative, I might just plug in the line out from my practice amp to the aux-in jack on my laptop and see how awful it sounds


----------



## moderan

You can get a DI for 20 bucks or so to clean up that "Siggnal".


----------



## Sigg

I asked my dad to ship my pedals and my usb recording unit, so I should hopefully have some new stuff brewin' soon. 

Also, welcome to your new home Musicians Central thread!

P.S.  Shouldn't it be "Musician's Central" ?


----------



## JosephB

Oh boy. In celebration, I'm going to have to post some music.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Oh boy. In celebration, I'm going to have to post some music.



I hope you're not being sarcastic, I'm in the mood for some brand-spankin' new southern man drawl.


----------



## moderan

I'm making a background piece for a podcast. Hey, Sigg, any progress on the theme song? Do you know what key it's in, at least, and maybe bpm? I can make a clean segue that way.


----------



## Sigg

e minor, 140 bpm, 4/4 time, genre : awesome


----------



## moderan

Schweet! My ambient track is 70 bpm. Will dovetail nicely.


----------



## Sigg

I don't know when my stuff will arrive though and then I will have to actually record the song, so I can't really even give a projected completion date, sorry


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> I hope you're not being sarcastic, I'm in the mood for some brand-spankin' new southern man drawl.



No, I'm not.  It looks like this summer I'm going to have time to record some new stuff. But I might post some things that aren't typical of what I normally do -- maybe some things that are a little strange or in progress.


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> I don't know when my stuff will arrive though and  then I will have to actually record the song, so I can't really even  give a projected completion date, sorry


It's all good. If the first podcast(s) get done before the theme song, we'll plug the hell out of it until you have it done.


JosephB said:


> No, I'm not.  It looks like this summer I'm going to have time to record some new stuff. But I might post some things that aren't typical of what I normally do -- maybe some things that are a little strange or in progress.



Nice. I do that all the time...in fact I think I still have your "Fireman" up on my flash player. People email comments frequently about wips.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> No, I'm not. It looks like this summer I'm going to have time to record some new stuff. But I might post some things that aren't typical of what I normally do -- maybe some things that are a little strange or in progress.



I like strange, some of my songs are a little strange too.


----------



## JosephB

OK, I'll christen the new location.

I like this song, but it's one that I recorded in a situation where I didn't have my own amp, and played through a Line 6 Pod. I hate the guitar tone -- too much distortion. I don't know what I was thinking.

My Coat


----------



## moderan

I love that guitar sound, Joe. Needs more ooomph for the solo though. I gotta lil Line 6 Spider, the 15-watt job. Don't like the fx at all. Great basic tone though.

Here's one that I don't think people here have heard-the instrumental version of a song called "Alley", written to words by Lin. I should have the vocal version done by the end of the month. Doing the Reznor bit is hard on the vocal chords and I can only do a track at a time. Lin can post the lyrics if he likes-I don't have the right to do so.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> OK, I'll christen the new location.
> 
> I like this song, but it's one that I recorded in a situation where I didn't have my own amp, and played through a Line 6 Pod. I hate the guitar tone -- too much distortion. I don't know what I was thinking.
> 
> My Coat


 
My god, Joe's gone pop!  It was good though, so it's ok.  I know what you mean about Line 6, I just bought a Line 6 Spider for a practice amp and even the clean tone is dirty.  My other amp in california is a Peavy Classic 50, the most fat, gorgeous clean tone evvveerrr.

Also, I think the solo was very well fitted to the style of the song.  Nice singing too joe, I think you're singing is improving.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> I love that guitar sound, Joe. Needs more ooomph for the solo though. I gotta lil Line 6 Spider, the 15-watt job. Don't like the fx at all. Great basic tone though.
> 
> Here's one that I don't think people here have heard-the instrumental version of a song called "Alley", written to words by Lin. I should have the vocal version done by the end of the month. Doing the Reznor bit is hard on the vocal chords and I can only do a track at a time. Lin can post the lyrics if he likes-I don't have the right to do so.



Nice, I can imagine singing on top of this.  Although I can tell you are a rhythm player, you buried the lead guitar behind the rest of the instruments, for shame!


----------



## JosephB

Mod, I like the tone on the lead -- not the rhythm. Too harsh -- not a smooth distortion like I get playing straight through the old Silvertone. The Pod is just the thing you play through into the sound card, not an amp. It does OK on some things, leads particularly.

I like that one Mod. At the end, something about the beat, phased bass and "noise" reminds of the old Nugent song, "Stranglehold."

Siggster -- yes, it's a little pop, for me anyway. Still has some twang to it though. My singing varies. I think because I do it so sporadically. I sound better with harmonies, but I guess everyone does. I'm pretty happy with the lead solo too. 

I don't think I've heard the Peavy Classic. I've played through some of the solid state amps they made in the 70's and they're just awful. Then again, the Fender solid sate amps from that era are pretty nasty too.


----------



## Sigg

Sigg said:


> I don't know when my stuff will arrive though and then I will have to actually record the song, so I can't really even give a projected completion date, sorry



Just to let you know, I spoke with my dad, he said he will ship it this weekend.  So I should have it by thursday next week.  Also, I asked him to ship my m-audio O2 midi controller keyboard, so maybe the WF theme will have some fruity loop action goin on!


----------



## Sigg

> I don't think I've heard the Peavy Classic. I've played through some of the solid state amps they made in the 70's and they're just awful. Then again, the Fender solid sate amps from that era are pretty nasty too.


 
Classic 50 is a tube amp

I have the Classic 50 212, so it's the smaller one with 2x12inch speakers. They've also got the 4x10inch speaker version but that was a little excessive for me.

I remember visiting from college and going to play my amp and literally tearing up because the tube sound was so much better than the digital sound from the multi-effects processor I had been using to practice in my dorm room.

I think they are like $950 new, I got mine off ebay for like $400, complete with a cigarette burn in the tweed covering haha, true vintage style.


----------



## JosephB

I feel the same way about the Silvertone. One drawback to having a 60's amp -- I discovered the particle board in the head is disintegrating. The covering is the only thing really holding it together. My brother can duplicate the the case, he can build anything -- but I don't how to recover it.


----------



## moderan

I used to have the 50s older brother, which was a 1x15 tube 100-watt bass amp. It sounded so good that I used it for my stage head until the mid80s when I managed to knock it down a flight of stairs, along with my second Rick. The Rickenbacker survived, in its flight case. The Peavy wasn't so lucky.
My usual recording amp, believe it or not, is a 5-watt Washburn Bad Dog, which breaks up like a vintage tube amp when overpowered by stinking stompboxes. I know what a Line6 POD is...had one for a bit but I like my vintage pedals better.
Stranglehold, eh? A friend of mine is actually a friend of Ted's. I better not put that one up on MySpace, lest I get an arrow through my head
Here's an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## moderan

New tune-Black on Black instrumental demo-here


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> New tune-Black on Black instrumental demo-here



God damn mod, I like it.  So much more attitude than your other stuff, all up in my face.  Now if only there was a face-melting guitar solo...................


----------



## moderan

You not like  my solo? Or is it just not loud enough for ye?


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> You not like my solo? Or is it just not loud enough for ye?


 
I'm a little tired, maybe I missed it... haha, lemme listen again.


Hey have you ever tried using Fruity Loops? Or Guitar Pro?

Guitar Pro has come a LONG way since they first started. Now it's like a full fledged band in a box type deal.

If you are into the whole electronic music stuff (i.e. you are the worlds biggest nerd), then fruity loops is a lot of fun.


EDIT : the solo that starts at 3:15?  It's hard to make out what you are playing because you drowned it in the rhythm tracks


----------



## Sam

It was very good, Mod. I think it could use a little more distortion, though.


----------



## Sigg

Sam W said:


> It was very good, Mod. I think it could use a little more distortion, though.



Sam, where are your recordings?  I want to hear them.


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> I'm a little tired, maybe I missed it... haha, lemme listen again.
> 
> 
> Hey have you ever tried using Fruity Loops? Or Guitar Pro?
> 
> Guitar Pro has come a LONG way since they first started. Now it's like a full fledged band in a box type deal.
> 
> If you are into the whole electronic music stuff (i.e. you are the worlds biggest nerd), then fruity loops is a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> EDIT : the solo that starts at 3:15?  It's hard to make out what you are playing because you drowned it in the rhythm tracks



It just ain't loud enough for ya then. I'll mix that hotter when I redo the master.
I use FL and GP and Band in a Box and this and that and the other thing and the kitchen sink and some more stuff besides. This track is almost all live stuff though-I made the drum tracks with Beatcraft and played everything else.
That isn't to say I didn't process the sounds though


Sam W said:


> It was very good, Mod. I think it could use a  little more distortion, though.


Thanks, Sam. I'll see if I can't squeeze some more guitars in


----------



## Sigg

There is just so much to do in FL, soooo many variables to mess with, it really is a steep learning curve.  I just recently installed it again and man do I feel lost already.  I was never really an expert to begin with, but not using it for a while really has put me back in the dark.

I also just installed GP5, it has a lot of cool instrument emulators... I've actually got a short little midi demo of the pending WF theme song that I made in GP.  It's just the rythm guitar and bass though


----------



## Sam

Sigg said:


> Sam, where are your recordings?  I want to hear them.


 
Trust me, you don't.  The last time I recorded tunes was three or four years ago. They were supposed to be blues instrumentals; they sounded more like a string of discordant notes played by a monkey. I hadn't got the pentatonic scale down at that stage. I thought I was the bee's knees; it turned out I was the dog's b****cks. They've been relegated to the bottom of my closet, hopefully to never see light of day again. 

Maybe I'll try to redo them one of these days.


----------



## moderan

I have Cakewalk Guitar Studio too, that has a lot of the same sort of emulators...but all that stuff makes me lazy. Sometimes I just have to plug in. Plus I have a synth, so there are more midi things I can do.


Sam W said:


> Trust me, you don't.  The last time I recorded  tunes was three or four years ago. They were supposed to be blues  instrumentals; they sounded more like a string of discordant notes  played by a monkey. I hadn't got the pentatonic scale down at that  stage. I thought I was the bee's knees; it turned out I was the dog's  b****cks. They've been relegated to the bottom of my closet, hopefully  to never see light of day again.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to redo them one  of these days.


That's how you learn how you sound, Sam.


----------



## Sigg

cmon sam, just post one up.  there have been a few recordings posted in this thread that were in that vein, and it's ok.

Besides, not all of use are pro's like mod, most of the recordings I've posted on here are from when i was like 18 and had only been playing for a couple years.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> You not like  my solo? Or is it just not loud enough for ye?



It seems a little back in the mix, although I'm not listening in my decent monitors. Otherwise, cool.


----------



## JosephB

Here' something I recorded in the 10th grade for science class. Dig the finesse on the harmonica solo, basically just blowing and inhaling. Heh.

Enjoy!

Gravity


----------



## moderan

Heavy, man, heavy. Like Tom Lehrer with a twang, man.


----------



## moderan

Update...Black on Black, now with special whitening agents and grease relief.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Update...Black on Black, now with special whitening agents and grease relief.


 
noooo mod!!! where did all the meat go from the previous version?! it was so crunchy and up in my face... the new version is castrated, it makes me sad.

I don't think I mentioned this before, but the drums are pretty killer too, is that still the pads/vst?


----------



## moderan

Production values, Sigg. The previous version didn't have em. I just tuned all the knobs to the right. I understand if you like it that way, but everyone else complained that they couldn't hear the music for the noise.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Production values, Sigg. The previous version didn't have em. I just tuned all the knobs to the right. I understand if you like it that way, but everyone else complained that they couldn't hear the music for the noise.



I liked the intensity of the previous version though.  It's sort of why I like trent reznor so much, he's not a very good singer but his intensity hooks me every time.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Here' something I recorded in the 10th grade for science class. Dig the finesse on the harmonica solo, basically just blowing and inhaling. Heh.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Gravity



haha joe, you had a deep voice for a 15 year old.  also, cute lyrics haha.

Reminds me of some of the things we did in biology class, I remember one guy adapted that song Big Pimpin' to be Big Lipids, pretty funny stuff.

Jesus Joe... you must have listened to bob dylan like nonstop back then


----------



## moderan

Sigg said:


> I liked the intensity of the previous version though.  It's sort of why I like trent reznor so much, he's not a very good singer but his intensity hooks me every time.


Overclocking like that is a cheap way to intensity though. It's pretty industry-standard nowadays but I don't care for it. My models are George Martin and Gilmour. I want clarity.


----------



## Sigg

moderan said:


> Overclocking like that is a cheap way to intensity though. It's pretty industry-standard nowadays but I don't care for it. My models are George Martin and Gilmour. I want clarity.



I know what you're saying, but sometimes I get tired of the tight, conservative production.  Ultimately though, I want to make stuff like this.


----------



## moderan

Nothing wrong with Jeff's playing. The production is just ok. I've worked with a real board and would gladly do so again.


----------



## Sigg

Hey what do you think about the production of Metallica's, Death Magnetic?  It seems like they've taken the "volume war" or whatever to the extreme.  I've always found that a little obnoxious and the way they mixed that album has severely reduced my ability to enjoy the good music they recorded on there.


----------



## moderan

I can't stand Metallica's production. It's always been terrible, no matter who does the producing. They used to not let the bass be heard, now it's twisting the dials to the right and then applying massive doses of compression to even everything out. It sounds awful, like a transistor radio attached to a kicker box, and their songs get worse and worse as they go along.
Did I say I can't stand Metallica's production? Honestly, I don't much care for Metallica either. They have a few songs that I like, and I think Kirk Hammett's stylings are cool to listen to, but they're so over-rated it's ridiculous. Did you see them desecrate those songs on the RNR Hall of Fame show? *gags* They just have no idea.


Sigg said:


> I don't think I mentioned this before, but the  drums are pretty killer too, is that still the pads/vst?


I made those drums with Beatcraft and Cakewalk's Session Drummer app.


----------



## JosephB

Sigg said:


> Jesus Joe... you must have listened to bob dylan like nonstop back then



I did. My oldest sister got me into Dylan.  And that's when I got my harmonica set and neck holder, which I still have.


----------



## moderan

I never had a Dylan phase. I can do a killer impression though. I used to amuse people at work by doing other songs as Bob. The highlight was when I did "Electric Funeral" one day, as Bob. There was so much laughter that customers were coming into the kitchen to see what was happening. I couldn't stop until the song was over.
*sings through nose*
Re-flects in the skyyyyy
Tell yewwwww you're gonna dieeeeeeee
Storm comin' you better hi-yide
From the atomic diiiii=yiiiive

You'll just have to use your imagination.


----------



## k3ng

I found this thread again! Didn't know it got shipped to the New Media forum.

Anyway, here's a little demo style recording that I made using a midi track and garageband. Messing with brushes.
Check it out.

http://www.muziboo.com/kengjoon/music/take-the-a-train/


----------



## moderan

Can't go wrong with the Duke. Sounds good.


----------



## moderan

Here's a piece written as part of the soundtrack to my blognovel-the idea is that it's a jam between Jimi Hendrix and Miles Davis and his band. I don't play quite like Jimi though...did the best I could to approximate his sound.


----------



## k3ng

I got myself some new equipment recently - a gorgeous new ride cymbal - so I thought I'd mess around with it.

It sounds lovely on my macbook recording, so imagine what it would sound like if I did a recording for real!

http://kjsamericanadventure.blogspot.com/2010/06/chapter-aa-rr.html

Music embedded in the post. Recorded to midi track via garageband. 

I'm in love with that new cymbal.


----------



## Sigg

what do the guitar players think of this guy?

He won Guitar Idol 2009 and I think he's pretty awesome, like a more edgy version of eric johnson.


----------



## JosephB

Technically proficient, for sure. And good, I suppose, if you like that sort of music.


----------



## Sigg

JosephB said:


> Technically proficient, for sure. And good, I suppose, if you like that sort of music.



Well that's why I like him, he's got melodic intensity and doesn't just resort to overly technical playing.  In the guitar idol 2009, there were definitely more technical players there, but I think he won because he made a song instead of just a challenging guitar lead.  It's also why I like paul gilbert so much, he isn't the fastest player, doesn't do sweeping arpeggios or do much tapping, but his stuff sounds so much better to me than some of the other stuff that is more technical.

In that regard, Joe Satriani is pretty much the currently reigning king of melodic shred playing, plus he is a brilliant individual too if you've seen interviews with him, which I think comes across in his playing.  In the same way that Yngwie's or Steve Vai's egotistical personality comes across in theirs.


----------



## JosephB

I'm not a good judge. You know I prefer the more blues based guitarists, Clapton, Page, Hendrix etc. And I pretty much despise the sound of shredding, including Satriani -- and to me, he's one of the more tolerable among the well known purveyors of it. To me, a lot of it has to do with the tone -- the actual sound of the guitar -- it just gets on my nerves. I've tried to appreciate it, but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Sigg

I just made a new song... which is ridiculous because it's not any of the other 3 songs that I've been working on. This one just popped out of nowhere and I ran with it, it's JR22 on my silly myspace band page. http://www.myspace.com/bandjar 

I hate how the streaming quality is so different from even my condensed mp3.

also, it is 430 in the morning, holy shit.

It is best consumed while in a detached frame of mind, like if you're really tired or drunk.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Sigg, that's pretty good. It's definitely something I would listen to if I was writing an intense scene. The only thing I would criticize is that the 'beats' seem to be a little out of sync. I love the guitar part in the middle.


----------



## Linton Robinson

That's pretty nice, all right.  Lots of good stuff on that JAR label.
Are their cuts with lyrics or vocals?


----------



## Sigg

Dreamworx95 said:


> Sigg, that's pretty good. It's definitely something I would listen to if I was writing an intense scene. The only thing I would criticize is that the 'beats' seem to be a little out of sync. I love the guitar part in the middle.



Thanks, which beats are out of sync?  The piano is not meant to be strictly syncopated with the beat and the guitar up until about 2:20 is meant to be out of time with the rest of it.

Although if you were referring to JR18, you are right, the shit is a little out of whack because at the time I didn't have much to record with so I ended up with a weird latency issue where I would record something and it sounded good until I played it back.



> That's pretty nice, all right. Lots of good stuff on that JAR label.
> Are their cuts with lyrics or vocals?


 
Thanks, I'm glad you like my stuff.  I don't get nearly as much time as I'd like to actually make songs.  I play my guitar pretty much every day but sitting down and recording/editing/mixing takes a lot more effort and time.

I've been in a few bands where I wrote lyrics but I don't sing (at least not yet...) so none of my 'solo' stuff has any vocals.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

The part where it goes "boom, boom" throughout the song. Doesn't seem to be in sync with the rest of it.


----------



## Sigg

Dreamworx95 said:


> The part where it goes "boom, boom" throughout the song. Doesn't seem to be in sync with the rest of it.



Ah, I don't know what to tell you, it sounds fine to me...

But incase you're curious the beat is on the downbeat, the "and" of 2nd, and on the 3rd beat of each measure.  It's in 4/4 and 1 entire run through of the repeating piano riff is 5 measures.  Then the snare hits come in on the 2nd and 4th beat of each measure.

Does that help?


----------



## Deleted member 33527

Sure I guess. I'm obviously not a musician so I don't know much about these things. It just seemed kind of off to me.


----------



## k3ng

Added a whole bunch of new demo music to my myspace page. 

KJ Wong on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos

Alianza - a Latin/Jazz track my teacher gave me. Recorded over in Garageband.

Body and Soul, So What, Softly as in a Morning Sunrise - Jazz standards. Trio - Keys, Bass, Drums. Recordings done on macbook via audacity. Bear with the quality.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## L.C.Mills

Nice work everyone,

I haven't posted here in awhile, but here is my newest song.

It's on the first post of Freelance Lyrics

-E.


----------



## garza

Sigg - A studio musician I once collaborated with in the production of a documentary called that 'sink-her-passion.' I'm not sure if he knew any more about the technicalities of music than he did of the English language but he played a mean keyboard and everyone accepted his idiot-sin-crushes, as he would have said.


----------



## moderan

Here's one awaiting vocals (which will be done when I can breathe properly again): Astrology


----------



## terrib

I Promise You

YouTube - ‪Michael Bolton - I promise you‬&rlm;


----------



## moderan

Terri, this section isn't really for other ppl's music, it's for self-produced stuff There used to be a thread in the lounge that was for opm.


----------



## terrib

Yeah, I know...I just realized that...sorry..


----------



## Mugician

Sorry, I should've made that a link!


----------



## moderan

Good material. Nice to see that you play out.


----------



## Revekka

My piano covers so far. Video/audio quality isn't the best, as they were recorded with the video function on my camera. I'm working on another one right now, but I won't give away what it is.

[video=youtube;nrh9ESuPv2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh9ESuPv2E&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]

[video=youtube;RIXDz1BOw2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIXDz1BOw2g&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;nrh9ESuPv2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh9ESuPv2E&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]Peace,

Revekka


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Here's a little piano piece I composed a while back.  It's nothing special, but you guys might like it.

[video=youtube;iGru94ARlzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGru94ARlzo[/video]


----------



## Revekka

Here is my latest cover that I forgot to include in my previous reply.

[video=youtube;pCfCdEaNYJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCfCdEaNYJc[/video]


----------



## Bluesman

I,m just going through this thread and i'm wondering if i should post one or two songs i'v covered for a laugh. I went a little mad recording songs a while back and stuck some on youtube for a laugh. I'm not sure if i can or should post them here ? I don;t want to get into trouble over copy right or anything like that so please let me know if it's ok ? i love playing the keyboard but it's only a hobby i just like covering songs i really like. thanks.


----------



## moderan

I dunno why nobody ever answered this...anyway, I'd be more than pleased to hear and/or see your work.
Here's a link to a variety of my things, which I'll use instead of posting them all individually:ReverbNation
That queue has both version of the backtrack to Baron's promotional video for his new novel, and a lot of other stuff from my years of computer-aided composing and recording.


----------



## Bluesman

i'll take a look tonight Moderan ty got to dash .


----------



## Bluesman

Just got the phones on listening to your music on reverbnation , Bats in the belfry , Arson , Star war factor 1 , Nightmare in blue.

          Hi again Moderan i'v just had a listen to the above tracks on your site. I got the impression that you mostly do instrumental music, not sure if you play all the instruments on your tracks but the guitar sounds very impressive untill i listen closer to the keyboards and then i think they are pretty hot to. Your music reminds me a little of Mike oldfield, but more upto date. I can't help thinking your music is more like the kind of thing someone would use for a movie theme or backing music maybe for dark murder or thriller type movies. It's very clever and well produced and a great mix of modern and more classic sounds.
          I can't help but wonder if you go out doing gigs ? It would be a very big sound on stage somthing along the lines of Pink floyd or maybe Genisis. I hope i'm not putting my foot in it by saying this stuff but i'm sure you are interested to know what folk think. It's dark and moody music and lots of spaces for big solo,s which i like and your level of musicianship is way above anything i could do. I was wondering what the Sax was on the Nightmare in blue track is ?  Is it a keyboard or a real sax ? either way it's a great track and again i feel it is a theme track for a movie or a piece visual art maybe.

             Thanks for putting me onto this moderan as for my music it's basic !! I play keyboard a little and just cover songs for my own pleasure. I have recorded some of my own stuff but it's rubbish poppy type music. Deep down i'd love to be able to play the blues or jazz to a decent level but alas that is'nt the case. Thanks again 






moderan said:


> I dunno why nobody ever answered this...anyway, I'd be more than pleased to hear and/or see your work.
> Here's a link to a variety of my things, which I'll use instead of posting them all individually:ReverbNation
> That queue has both version of the backtrack to Baron's promotional video for his new novel, and a lot of other stuff from my years of computer-aided composing and recording.


----------



## moderan

Bluesman said:


> Just got the phones on listening to your music on reverbnation , Bats in the belfry , Arson , Star war factor 1 , Nightmare in blue.
> 
> Hi again Moderan i'v just had a listen to the above tracks on your site. I got the impression that you mostly do instrumental music, not sure if you play all the instruments on your tracks but the guitar sounds very impressive untill i listen closer to the keyboards and then i think they are pretty hot to. Your music reminds me a little of Mike oldfield, but more upto date. I can't help thinking your music is more like the kind of thing someone would use for a movie theme or backing music maybe for dark murder or thriller type movies. It's very clever and well produced and a great mix of modern and more classic sounds.
> I can't help but wonder if you go out doing gigs ? It would be a very big sound on stage somthing along the lines of Pink floyd or maybe Genesis. I hope i'm not putting my foot in it by saying this stuff but i'm sure you are interested to know what folk think. It's dark and moody music and lots of spaces for big solo,s which i like and your level of musicianship is way above anything i could do. I was wondering what the Sax was on the Nightmare in blue track is ?  Is it a keyboard or a real sax ? either way it's a great track and again i feel it is a theme track for a movie or a piece visual art maybe.
> 
> Thanks for putting me onto this moderan as for my music it's basic !! I play keyboard a little and just cover songs for my own pleasure. I have recorded some of my own stuff but it's rubbish poppy type music. Deep down i'd love to be able to play the blues or jazz to a decent level but alas that is'nt the case. Thanks again



Hi Bluesman...first of all, thanks for listening. I sincerely appreciate that.
About the music: I play or program 95% of the sounds on my pieces. The other 5% are loops and fx. I've been playing various instruments since the late 60s, and am principally influenced by English progressive rock and early metal. Thank you for the kind words re: the production. I do the best I can with that end of things.
Gigs: I do a few. You have to, in order to gauge how the music will be received. Most of my research is conducted from my patio, where I "entertain" the neighbors, but I've toted my axe to coffeeshops and pubs on occasion, and have from time to time considered taking one of the offers I've had to play at venues in Second Life. I probably will do that last at some point in the future, maybe an unplugged medley of my hit or something like that.
Some of the songs date back from when I was the bass player for a gigging club band, and were performed by the band. Bystander is one such, though it sounds a little different in the 21st century than it did in the 20th.
Nightmare in Blue doesn't have any sax, just a lot of fuzzed-out guitar. Star War Factor 1 has saxophone sounds-that's a guitar solo sequenced and revoiced.
Thanks again for listening. I'm glad you enjoy the music. Periodically I offer up new things in this space. Stay tuned...and keep playing. It's the only way to get better.


----------



## Bluesman

I,ll have to dig out the recordings i did on Audacity , I posted them on a site called "Garage band" which was quite good as the members would rate your music as long as you rated their's. The problem was space and my lack of knowledge of how to record and put it all together !! I have a yamaha keyboard and two guitars but my main love is the piano. I'v only gigged a little once at a local pub when i jammed with a local band but i was drowned out by the guitars and drums !! also it was mainly loud rock music which left me out in the cold so i gave it a miss.   
      I wish i could play better but i just don't practice enough so now i just pick up and play when the mood takes me. I have now loaded Audacity on to my lappy , so i could record stuff with out having to drag all my gear down from the bedroom where it's stored so i may yet do something for a laugh. Congrats again with your songs and hope it keeps going well. Thanks again i'll be looking in.


----------



## moderan

I used to post for ratings on AcidPlanet. Same sort of deal. I know about garageband. Some people I know have posted there in the past.
Soooo, dig your stuff out-peeps here are pretty supportive. I posted an STP cover with a gawdawful guide vocal a while ago. Nobody laughed out loud, though I'm pretty sure that Sigg snickered behind his hand.
There's a full-length cd streaming here if anyone wants to listen. If my lungs ever recover enough I'll do the vocal version, otherwise I may just punt it.


----------



## Bluesman

I'll have to see if i can get this lappy to work with audacity and record something for a laugh. Cheers for this Moderan i'll get back to you here if i get it sorted.


----------



## moderan

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bluesman

Ok Moderan i hated to think you were all alone on Reverbnation so i joined and uploaded my two smash hit songs !!! They are dreadful but what the hell it's only abit of fun. this is the link.  Dark Blue | Oldham, UK | Pop / Blues / Acoustic Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation  I recorded these songs a while back and i hate to even hear them but i had fun doing them. I can't stand the vocals but i do love the creative part of putting it all together. I just wish i could use a drum machine proper ? i just set it going and play with it and just jam, oh well hope you have a giggle listwning to it !!


----------



## moderan

I like them actually. The vocals are pretty smooth, and I like the low register. Added to your fans and rec'd your work to my list
Live the Life You Love has some good funk to it. I'd love to add a new rhythm track.


----------



## Bluesman

moderan said:


> I like them actually. The vocals are pretty smooth, and I like the low register. Added to your fans and rec'd your work to my list
> Live the Life You Love has some good funk to it. I'd love to add a new rhythm track.



Thanks for the comments Moderan but i personally can't stand hearing my own voice i just get a kick out of putting it all together and creating something new from an idea that for me starts as something very small maybe just a few words or sounds. I'm sure you know what i mean, it's that buzz of hearing that tune come together when you have polished it up. I just wish i had more talent and ability to beable to do better. As for you adding anything to that Live the life you love track it's fine with me if you want to remix or add to it. I,ll add your songs to my account on Reverbnation and as a fan. thanks again for this , oh and you want to see the keyboard i use i'm on youtube playing a few tracks on there if you look up "Bluesman241"  those are songs i'v recorded.


----------



## moderan

I understand. I don't much like my voice either. I like yours though. Baritones rule.
Will jam along with the track and see what I can "drum" up. I was considering some slapnpop bass with maybe some Bootsy fx just to step up the funk factor. If the stuff sounds okay, I'll get the files to you.
Will check out the youtube. I like your stuff. I can do some blues for you to tinkle on if you like. I cut my teeth on Chicago electric blues-that's where I grew up


----------



## Bluesman

Thanks yeah i'd like to have a go at that maybe interesting, when ever you like just let me know. I'v never really played much with other musicians but having a jam with a backing track sounds like fun. i,ll have to get my song writing head on again and see if i can come up with a song or two that you could do your thing on. Thanks again for the help.  




moderan said:


> I understand. I don't much like my voice either. I like yours though. Baritones rule.
> Will jam along with the track and see what I can "drum" up. I was considering some slapnpop bass with maybe some Bootsy fx just to step up the funk factor. If the stuff sounds okay, I'll get the files to you.
> Will check out the youtube. I like your stuff. I can do some blues for you to tinkle on if you like. I cut my teeth on Chicago electric blues-that's where I grew up


----------



## moderan

Sure. That's the great thing abut net jams. You don't have to deal with the other musicians coming in, with their bad hygiene and hitting on your wife and having the police visit and all of that junk.


----------



## Bluesman

Sounds like a good idea to me. Never done it but it's a cool idea.


----------



## moderan

I'm working on a piece for you currently. Once I finish a project, I'll wrap that up and get it to you.


----------



## Bluesman

moderan said:


> I'm working on a piece for you currently. Once I finish a project, I'll wrap that up and get it to you.



Thanks for this Moderan i look forward to hearing it and i hope i can do something with it but please don't expect to much lol.


----------



## moderan

Don't really have any expectations. Just thought it would be enjoyable, and you had said that you'd never done netjams before. I've always found them fun. I like playing with other musicians, but when you're dealing with creative people there are sometimes issues. I've noticed that artistic types are creative with their personal habits in many cases *eyeroll*
Two of the tracks from my r-nation player are done with a guest guitarist. I've done collabs with musicians all over the world (writers too). World-Wide Web, innit?
I've been planning some tracks with a guy I used to know in high school and hadn't spoken to in thirty-some years until we re-met on facebook a few weeks ago. Not only a www, but a timewarp too. *laughing* It's just music, Bluesman. have fun


----------



## Bluesman

It's something i never even dreamed of before, but i'm really looking ofrward to having a go. I'm not bothered about style or technique or genre for that matter. I do love the blues , jazz but i also love all kinds of other music. so just do whatever you like i'll just jam along with it and record it on audacity. Then i,ll have to work out how to make it into an MP3 and send it back to you.


----------



## moderan

If you're using Audacity all you have to do is "render the file as" and it'll ask you to find lame.dll, which is what the software needs to process an MP3. You can get the file from that link (sourceforge is the open-source concern that makes Audacity). Just put it in your "...Program Files/Audacity" folder and you'll be good to go.
Someday if you're bored, read back through this thread. There's a pretty cool musical discussion toward the beginning. Iirc there are some freeware links too. Freeware multitrackers and vsts and such things. Those are like impulse buys at the checkout line for me

Freeware fun from earlier in the thread:
Audacity
Reaper
More goodies


----------



## Bluesman

I,ll take a look back like you say , and thanks again i know alittle about LAME but not much just enough to do those two tracks i put on R-nation. I do have an old boss multi track recorder with a hard drive but it's a bummer tryin to work it all out and i end with geag all over the show.  Ok got to rush work calls see you and thanks again


----------



## JosephB

*A Little Ditty*

It's been a while. Here's kind of a strange, folky little thing I recorded a while back. My wife is singing with me. She has a nice voice, but she was pretty shy about recording, so her singing is kind of breathy and tentative. Drums are courtesy of a friend of a friend -- he did something pretty cool with it, reminiscent of Paul Simon's "50 Ways..." I play slide on the electric pretty often, but here it's on acoustic and it sounds a little off. Oh well. Enough excuses...

Meet_Me_At_The_Station


----------



## moderan

The drums don't really work til you get to the chorus. I can understand what he's trying to do, and it works better in the second verse, but the timing sounds a little off. The acoustic sounds just a hair out of tune here and there. Might just be intonation issues.
Vox sound super, old-school folky. Did your wife play the bass?
Overall, that's a good track. The tune's very good, smooth changes.


----------



## Bluesman

I also thought the drums were out at the start but i could see what he was doing and it did work later in the song. Other than that i thought it was excellent the vocals were very much in time and your wife sounds like Lisa Hanigan ( a popular irish singer with a beautiful voice go check her out on youtube, i think i spelt her name right ? )  to me. Just the drum issue aside  and you have an album track thats really nice . Congrats.




JosephB said:


> It's been a while. Here's kind of a strange, folky little thing I recorded a while back. My wife is singing with me. She has a nice voice, but she was pretty shy about recording, so her singing is kind of breathy and tentative. Drums are courtesy of a friend of a friend -- he did something pretty cool with it, reminiscent of Paul Simon's "50 Ways..." I play slide on the electric pretty often, but here it's on acoustic and it sounds a little off. Oh well. Enough excuses...
> 
> Meet_Me_At_The_Station


----------



## JosephB

Hey, thanks for listening and commenting, guys. I agree the drums sound better when the chorus kicks in. I'll cut the guy some slack -- he pretty much played cold, we only had time to run through it a couple of times. Finding drummers has been an ongoing problem. People I know who are really good already have gigs, so I usually end up playing with guys who are kind of rusty -- people who played in high school and college and on my kit, which doesn't help. My brother has recorded some with me, he's quite good, but he moved to Nashville a while ago.

Moderan, no, my wife's not playing bass. That was kind of a failed experiment, not because she didn't have the aptitude, she's just so busy. It's been hard to get her to find time to sing too. She doesn't have a lot of patience for recording either. One or two takes and she's done. My efforts to play live here and there have mostly  failed for the same reasons. Oh well.

Bluesman, I like that Lisa Hannigan a lot. That's a nice compliment. And her music is right up my wife's ally, so I know she'll appreciate the suggestion. I have a few more songs with my wife singing that haven't been mixed yet, where her voice is stronger. One she sings solo and sounds really good -- to the point that it kind of surprised me! She's mostly been a church singer, so this is new to her.

Good to hear some encouraging comments -- so I'll mix some more stuff and post it when I get a chance.


----------



## moderan

Yeah, I totally appreciate the drummer issue-it's why I just make my own beats. My wife doesn't sing well, doesn't have any desire to, or play the bass. She'd like to learn the piano, she says, but has never ever sat down to my keyboard and tried. Ah well. I can't knit.
This is a nice little area of the site-I'm glad we've revived it some. Was good to see/hear some newer posters too.
By all means, post the new stuff
I'll have some new things too, pretty soon. Got a couple of projects to finish first. I've a few versions of the backtrack for the video for Baron's new novel, another set for another WF writer's video...my lungs are just about healed enough to try some light singing too, and I'd like to put a finish on a couple of my tunes and try to get them to the next level commercially.
Good stuff, Joe. And the offer's still open if you need to put a shine on anything.


----------



## moderan

Something new-the Music of Erich Zann. It helps if you're familiar with the story. Be warned that this is an 18-minute-plus piece. It's very loud!


----------



## moderan

I wrote this for Sam's book:Adagio
Just finishing the voiceover, after way too long. The vocal version will be on my second cd.


----------



## Walkio

edit


----------



## moderan

You play pretty well. Here's a new piece.


----------



## IanMGSmith

Hi Moderan and All,

Interesting posts and links, my compliments on the high standards of composition and production.

Ian


----------



## Dave Watson

Some very cool stuff here. Might as well throw my stuff into the mix! 

Dave Watson - StarNow.co.uk

This is my profile at Starnow. There's a few samples of my compositions in the "music" section.

If anyone needs any tunes written or videos edited, gimme a shout! 

Dave


----------



## Revekka

Dave Watson said:


> Some very cool stuff here. Might as well throw my stuff into the mix!
> 
> Dave Watson - StarNow.co.uk
> 
> This is my profile at Starnow. There's a few samples of my compositions in the "music" section.
> 
> If anyone needs any tunes written or videos edited, gimme a shout!
> 
> Dave



Love your work, Dave. I wish I could play as many instruments as you can.

Are you Dream Theater fan by any chance? I can hear the influence.

Peace,

Revekka


----------



## Dave Watson

Revekka said:


> Love your work, Dave. I wish I could play as many instruments as you can.
> 
> Are you Dream Theater fan by any chance? I can hear the influence.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Revekka



Hey Revekka,

Thanks, but no, I'm not a fan of Dream Theatre. They're one of those bands I've always heard good things about and meant to check out, but just never got around to.


----------



## Namba

[video=youtube;kUxVk4LkfYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUxVk4LkfYc[/video]

I can't believe I made this a year ago


----------



## moderan

Dave Watson said:


> Hey Revekka,
> 
> Thanks, but no, I'm not a fan of Dream Theatre. They're one of those  bands I've always heard good things about and meant to check out, but  just never got around to.


Hey Dave...yeah, months later but this used to be a happening thread and I'm trying to revive it. Dig the tunes. I'm a multi also and am just now branching into video.
I see where Revekka was talking about with the Dream Theater ref. Well-done indeed..and you should check them out. Superior musicianship and good song choices-DT does a lot of covers, where you can see how they shine on other folks' material.



Namba said:


> [video=youtube;kUxVk4LkfYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUxVk4LkfYc[/video]
> 
> I can't believe I made this a year ago


I like it. Little caffeinated but good altfolk. Easy listen. Good voice and lyrics. Smoothly performed.


----------



## Jagunco

Jagunco's channel - YouTube

My youtube page.... 

Im busy repopulating it atm  as I took all my old songs off for various reasons

Spoiler I'm not very good


----------



## moderan

Good fingerpicking on "Follow the Heron". My youtube page doesn't have anything on it cuz I'm just teaching myself how to do decent videos. I don't see the sense in filming me and a guitar.


----------



## Travers

Hi all, 
I've just joined this forum and as soon as I noticed this musician's section I thought I may as well post a link to my old band.

This is from a fair while ago now, I think we last played in 2009, but I'm still incredibly pleased with the few tracks we did record and look back at them very fondly.

Google

The track Captain Beefy was very poorly recorded in one afternoon and doesn't sound great but the other two were recorded using some studio time we won in a Battle of the Bands competition. I really need to get back in a band, I really miss it.

Travers.


----------



## moderan

Good stuff. Thanks for posting. Welcome to wf.


----------



## Travers

Thanks moderan!


----------



## Aleph01

I only dabble in music compositions, but when I do, I tend towards large-scale classical pieces

https://soundcloud.com/bradley-james-11/variations-of-themes-soundtrack

That's my magnum opus - purely on the basis because it's the only thing I've ever "put out there", than because it's any good. I love film music, so I did my best to integrate as many different themes, from different composers, into the one piece while using my own material as much as possible to connect them


----------



## REBtexas

I have been enjoying Al Gromer Khan's "Silence in a Blue Room" album.  I listen to it on Spotify.com.  Bit of a mystical India, ambient sound.  I have played his music on Ancient Vedic Radio in the past. Very accomplished musician.


----------

